# Weekly Competition 2019-24



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R U' F R F R2 F R U'
*2. *U' F2 R' F U2 F R
*3. *U' R' F R' U R U' F2 U
*4. *R U' R U F2 U R2 U F U'
*5. *F R' U2 R' F2 R F' R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 B' U2 R' D2 R' U' B R F U F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 B2
*2. *D2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 F L' U2 R D' U' B R' D R
*3. *F2 U R F2 B' U2 B2 R F U2 D F2 U B2 D F2 R2 U2 D L2
*4. *B' L2 B R2 F L2 F R2 D2 B2 D U' L' F R B R F2 U' R D2
*5. *D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 F2 D2 R2 F L B2 L2 D' F D' U B F2 U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D L D' Uw U2 R Fw D B' Fw' F' L' Rw R' Uw' U2 L2 R U2 Rw2 F2 Rw Fw' R2 D Rw2 R' B' F D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 Uw U Rw2 R D2 U2
*2. *D U' B Fw R D' Uw B' F' D2 Uw2 R2 B Rw Fw F' D Uw' Fw2 D' B' Fw Uw L2 Rw' Fw L' Uw' U Fw2 F' D2 U' Rw Uw' B Fw' F L' Rw
*3. *B' Fw' D2 B' Fw L' B Rw2 U R' U Rw' F2 Uw U2 B' D' U2 Rw Fw R' Fw L' Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw' F Uw' B' R' D U' Rw2 B' R' D2 F2 Uw L2
*4. *Rw F D F2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw' F' U2 Fw' D' Uw' F Uw2 U' R' F2 Rw2 D' F U Fw' R2 Uw2 L2 R F' Rw' R2 U2 R' Uw U R2 B L' Rw2 B Uw Rw'
*5. *D Fw R B' Fw2 R2 B2 R' B' Fw F L2 U2 Rw' B' R F Rw2 Uw R2 U2 F Rw' Uw Rw' U L F2 Uw2 U B2 D' B2 D U' L' Rw2 D2 Fw R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw2 U' Lw Dw' B' Dw' Lw2 D' Uw B2 D2 B2 Fw Uw2 B' Bw Fw Rw D F D U' Bw D2 Dw Lw' Fw D Fw U2 L Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Uw2 U B D' L2 B' Dw R' F U' F2 Uw2 L' Rw R' Dw Uw2 R2 Bw Rw' Dw2 R2 D2 Dw' B R2
*2. *Dw Fw2 D' Fw2 L2 Lw B2 Fw Uw' Lw' Dw Fw2 L2 R2 U L' Lw2 R Dw U L' Lw' Rw R D' Fw' F R F Lw' Fw D U' F2 Rw2 B' D2 Uw Lw' Uw2 Bw2 D Dw2 Uw B D' B2 Lw Rw2 R2 U2 Bw Dw' Lw2 Fw L Fw2 Dw Uw2 B2
*3. *Lw Bw Dw L2 Fw2 D U2 Bw Lw Dw B2 Rw' Fw2 Lw R' Uw' F2 L2 R' D2 Uw2 Rw' D2 Dw2 Uw Rw2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 F Dw' F D' Uw2 Lw2 B D U Rw Dw R Fw' Rw U2 B2 Dw R2 F' U' Bw2 L2 Rw2 Dw2 L' Rw2 U L2 Lw2 B2 Rw'
*4. *Bw L R B' Uw2 U Fw' Uw L Lw' Bw2 Lw Bw2 D Uw F' L2 Fw2 L Bw2 Lw' Rw' Uw' U2 F2 L' U' Rw Fw Lw Rw2 Uw2 F2 D' Rw' B R2 D B2 Fw Lw Bw2 Fw' R Dw' B2 Fw L' Uw2 Lw2 Fw Dw L Lw' Dw Fw2 Dw' U Rw R
*5. *D Dw Uw2 U' L' R2 F' L Lw' F L2 Rw' Uw' B2 Bw' F2 R2 Bw' F L2 Bw F D Lw' D2 Lw' Uw2 Lw' B' Dw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 Uw' Bw2 D' Bw' Rw2 D L Bw' D' B' F2 Lw2 Fw F2 R' D Fw U' Rw' R2 B2 L Uw' Bw' U Rw D

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U2 B' 3F' L' 2D2 B 3F2 L 3R' B2 2U' 3F2 R' 2U2 2F' 3R2 R' 3U2 3R' U' L2 2D2 2B2 L 3U2 U2 F 2R 2B2 3R R2 F' 2L' 2F' R' 3U' 2R' D' 2D' 2L2 2D' 3U' L' 2F L 2L 3R2 2R' R2 B' 2D2 2B' L 3U2 U' 2B' D 3U2 F2 D2 L2 2B L' B 3U2 L2 U2 2L R' 2D
*2. *3R 2R2 D 3U2 2U2 2F' D' L R D2 2U2 2B2 3R2 2R' R B D' 3R' D2 3U' L2 R2 D L 2L R F' L' 3R 2F D 2D' 2U L2 3R2 2R' D2 U' F2 2R' 3F2 2L 2B2 3F F2 2D' U' 2L B 2R2 2B R' 2B2 L2 2L 2D' R' 3U2 U2 2L' 3R2 2R' B' 2L 2U' 3F F 2R 2U' 2B2
*3. *3R' D 2L2 3R' 2R 2B 3R' 2U2 3R 3F2 2F' D2 2F R U2 2L 3R' 2B' D' B2 2B2 U2 B' 3F' 2F' U2 2L' U' L' 2F2 2D' 2L 3R 2B L' 2U 2L' 3R' 3U2 2L 2D R' 2F' 2R' R2 D' 2L' 3R 2R' R' B' 3F2 2F2 2R F 3R2 2R2 2B 2U' 3F D' 2D' L 3R2 D 2U U F D2 3U'
*4. *R2 U 2L2 3F' F' 2D2 2U 2L' 2D2 2L 2D' 3R2 2D U' F' 3U' 3R2 2R' 3F 2F 2L2 3U 2R' B R2 2F2 2U2 B F 2D2 3U 2U' 3F2 2D' 2U2 2R' D' B 3R' D' L 2R2 R' B U 2B 3F' 3R2 2F R' F2 2L2 B2 U2 3R2 B2 2D' 3U2 U2 R 2F 3U' 2F 2R2 B' D 2R 3U R 2D'
*5. *B 3R2 2R 2U' 2R 3U2 2B 2U 2R' D' 3U L 2L 2R R 2D' U 2B2 2L' 2R R2 U L 3R' B 3F' D' R 3F' F2 2L' 3U2 2U2 2F' 2L' B 2B F' U' F 3R' 2B' L' 2B' 2D2 L 2B 2D' 2U B2 3F' 2L 2B2 3R2 R' 2F2 2D2 F 3R 2D 2R2 B2 2L 3F' D' R B' F' 3U F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B 2F L' 2R2 D2 2B' 3F2 L2 F' U2 3L2 3R F D' L 2L' B 2B' F' 2D' 2L' D 3U' 2U2 U2 R' 3D 3R' 2R2 2U B2 2B2 U' F' 2U U' 2L U2 3L2 3D' 3F' U' L2 B2 2B2 3L' U 2F' L' F L 3L' 2R2 3D2 2R 3U2 3F' 2U' 3F2 3R 2R2 3D2 2U' 3B' 2U' B' L' 3L2 3F 2D2 3R2 2B' R2 D' 3U2 2R2 3F' 2U 2B2 2L' 2R2 3F' 2D2 L 3D L' F' 3L' B U2 2B L 3L2 R2 3B2 2F2 3L2 3F2 F D
*2. *2B L 2L' 2B2 U2 L' 2R2 2U 3L2 F 3R 2B2 L2 2B2 D 2D2 2R' D 2B D' B' F2 3L' 2D2 3D L2 F' 3U 2R2 2F2 L D R' 3D B 3B2 3F' D 2B2 2L2 2B2 L R2 U' 3F2 R2 3F2 2U2 B 3B2 2U 2L 3R2 2D 3U 2U B' 3R' B' L' 2U 2B' 3U2 B D 2L U 2R2 B2 2L2 B 3B2 3R' D' F 3R2 3D2 L' F' 3U 3F L2 3B' D 2U2 3L' 2D 3F2 3L F2 3D2 L2 2F2 3R 2R2 3D 2U2 L2 3B 2F
*3. *L2 B' D2 3U U' L' R' U2 2B' R 2U2 R2 3U2 U2 3F2 U2 3F' 3D2 2U' F 3D R 3F 2L2 3B F L' F L' 2F 3L2 3R R2 D 3F 2U' 3B2 3R B' 3B 2D L2 2L2 3L2 3R' 2R' 2F D2 B D2 3B' 3U 3B' 3U 3F2 3D' 3B2 3F' 3L 3B L2 3R2 3F2 2D' 3F2 D L 2L 2R B' 2F2 2R B 3U 2B2 3F2 2F' 3D L2 2R 2D2 F 3R' 2D' R2 3F' 3U' R 3U 3B2 3D2 3R 2R2 3U2 R2 U' 3B' 2U' F 3R'
*4. *L2 3L2 2F L2 3U' R 3B F' 3D2 2L B 3F L' F2 3U' 2U' 2B 3U' U' B' 2D2 F' 3L2 2R' D2 3U' 3B 3F2 3D2 B2 2B 3B2 3F2 2U L F2 3U2 B2 L' 3R' 2R 3B' F 2D' 2F D2 B2 2D' L 3L B' 3R' 2R D 2D 3D' 2U U2 B' 3B 3U 3R2 2R' 2U 3R2 B' 3B2 3F' L2 2B2 3L2 2B2 3F' D2 3U' L2 B2 2L 3B' 2U2 3R 2R2 3B 2R 3B2 2F' 3L 2D 2L 3R' B2 U' 2R' 2D2 2R B' 3B2 F L' 2F'
*5. *3B' 2R' 3U 3F' D2 L' 2U F' U2 3L 2F 2R2 R B 3F U' 3B 3L 3F 3R' 2F2 3L' R' D' 2D 3U' U 3R2 R2 3B D 3D' 3L2 F 3U 3B2 D' L R B' 3F' 2D2 3F' D 2L2 R2 2U U' 3B' 2F2 3L' 2D2 2U 3F2 2F2 F 2L 2R2 2D 2L2 3U' 2U2 R2 3B 2U' 3R2 3F2 2F' L' 2B2 3D2 3F2 3U L 3R' 2R D2 2B2 D' 3D' 3U U 3B' 3F D 2D 2U2 L2 3B2 L 3R2 3B R 2D 2U 3F2 3U' 2U2 3L' 2U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F2 R2 U' R' F U2 R2 F' U2
*2. *U' R' F2 U2 F' R2 F R' U R'
*3. *U' R2 F2 R U F R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' D' U2 R D L' R2 B R B' U L' F D2 B' D R2 F R Fw' Uw2
*2. *R F' B D L2 B F2 U' D2 R2 D F' B R' D R L F D F' Rw' Uw
*3. *F U B2 D2 F2 L' U B R U R' L2 B' R2 U2 B D' L' D' F2 Rw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U2 F' Rw F2 R Fw F' U2 L Rw2 R2 F2 L2 Fw' L2 Fw D U2 Rw Fw' F2 Rw' Uw' U' Rw' B' F Uw2 B' Fw2 L' Rw2 D' U2 L' U L2 F2 U
*2. *D U2 R' Fw Uw' R' U L2 F' L2 Uw' Rw2 R' F' Uw2 F D Rw Fw F2 R D L2 B Rw2 Uw2 B2 U' Rw2 R' B' D2 Uw' U Fw L2 B' D L' R2
*3. *Rw U L2 Uw U2 L2 D2 Uw U L2 D' L' B Fw F D' L U' Fw' L' R' U2 L' U L' Uw' U' Fw' L Rw R' B F2 Rw2 F2 L' Rw' U R2 B

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D U B2 Lw Bw2 D' U2 R' B2 F D' Uw' Lw Uw' F2 L2 Lw' B' Fw' Uw2 Lw R B' U Bw Rw' D Dw Uw' Fw' Uw2 L Rw' R' Bw2 Rw' U' F2 Lw' D' F' D Uw' Rw2 Uw' U2 L R2 D2 U' Lw Rw' U B2 Lw' Uw' U2 R2 B2 Dw'
*2. *Uw' R2 F2 R Dw2 Uw Bw2 R' U' Fw2 D2 Uw B' Bw' F' R2 D' U2 R2 Fw Lw' Rw2 Uw U' L' Lw D' Fw2 L' D2 F D Rw' Fw Uw2 F2 D L' F2 Lw2 D' Rw Bw2 Uw L' Uw Bw' Fw L D Lw' B R2 B D' U Rw' Uw F' Rw'
*3. *Fw2 Rw Dw B' Bw Dw U' Lw2 R D Uw B Fw' F2 Dw2 Uw L D L2 F2 Uw' Rw' U B Lw R' Fw U Fw Uw U' B Fw L2 Rw D' Rw R Uw' Lw2 B L2 F' Lw Bw D Dw2 Lw Bw D2 Dw U' Rw D' Rw D2 Rw Bw' L B'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' 2B2 3U 3R2 2R2 R2 U2 3R' 2F2 2U2 F R' 2U2 2F F2 2R' D U2 3R' 2R 2F 2U L2 2R2 R2 2F L 2R2 D 3U2 B2 2L2 D2 3U2 L 2D2 U 3F2 2F2 3U2 3F2 F' 2L' 3U2 3F 2D2 R' U2 3R' 3F' L' 2R B' 3U U' 3R' 2U' U' 3F 2U2 U' 2F F2 3U 2F2 F' R' 3U2 L' R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B' 3F' U 3F' 2D2 B 3U' 2U L2 3R2 2F L2 2B' D 3U B2 3U 3F2 F' 2D' 2U2 F' 2U B F2 3L2 2F U2 3B2 2R' 3B' F' D' 3D' 3F' R D2 2U' U F' 3D L 2D2 3D 2B R' D F' 2R' 2U2 B' 3R' 2R' R2 3D 3B 3R2 B' 3B 2D' 2R' R 2B' U' 2L2 3L B D' B' 2F2 3U2 B2 D 2F F' 3R 2R 3B2 3D 3U L 3L' 3U F 2R2 3D U 3L' R' 2U2 2B 3B 2F2 2R' 2U U2 L2 2L 2F' 3U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' B2 U2 B' F U' F2 B2 R B U' D2 B U F B D2 L U' F2 Uw2
*2. *F R D R2 U L' B' L R2 U2 L' U D' F' R D' R' L2 F2 Rw Uw'
*3. *L F' D U R2 B2 D' F' U R2 U2 D2 L' B' R D B2 R2 L U' Rw2 Uw'
*4. *U2 D2 L' R B2 F2 R D' B' R U2 R' B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 Rw' Uw
*5. *U2 F2 U' B F U2 D2 F2 U2 D' B' F U' F' R' U R' B2 U' Rw Uw2
*6. *D2 R' D L2 R' D R' L2 F' R2 U D B L2 R U B2 U2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*7. *D2 L B2 R B2 F2 U' D' B L2 B' L D' U L2 R2 U' B L R U2 Fw Uw2
*8. *F2 B2 U' R2 F' D' U' F' B' R' L B' R' F R2 B2 U2 R D R' L2 Fw Uw
*9. *R F2 R2 B' F' R' L2 U' D B2 F' R2 U L' B2 L2 R2 B' U' B2 R' Uw'
*10. *R2 B F' R F U D F' R B2 U' B' D' F L2 B' U' D F Rw Uw'
*11. *R' D R' F2 R2 B U' L U2 R' D2 F L2 R2 F2 U R' U' R2 B Rw2 Uw'
*12. *U B2 U' F2 D B L2 D L2 D2 F R2 F2 D' B' F2 U2 D' R' Fw' Uw'
*13. *B U F D' R2 D L D R L2 F R2 L' D2 B' F D2 L' B2 L2 Fw Uw2
*14. *F2 L' B2 U L U2 F' U' R F' D' U2 R D2 B L' F' B' U2 F' Rw Uw
*15. *L2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U' R2 L U' R F' U2 B' R2 U L U F2 R2 D Rw Uw
*16. *B F2 L' F2 D R D' R2 L' D B D' U' R U' R2 B' F' L B' Rw Uw'
*17. *D2 U2 L R2 U2 B2 F2 L F2 L' B' L2 R B D' F2 B U2 L2 U D Rw Uw'
*18. *F' U2 L F R F U L' D2 R' F2 R2 B2 L F' R U2 R2 U2 Fw Uw2
*19. *D U' B' U2 F2 R' B' L' F2 B' U' F2 R2 L2 U L U F' R D Rw' Uw'
*20. *B2 U' B D' B' R' D B' R' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' R2 F' U R' L' B Rw2 Uw2
*21. *L D R2 U2 D' B R' B U R B U B' U2 D B2 L' U F' U2 F Rw2 Uw
*22. *F' U2 D' B' D R' U F2 D B F' D' U' R B2 D B R2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*23. *R U2 D' F2 L' F L' U R D2 R D' F' L' F2 L D2 F L2 Fw
*24. *L2 D B U' F2 B2 R' B U B2 U R2 B U' D2 R' U2 R' B' D2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*25. *B F' L2 B' D' B2 F R' F D2 R U R2 U F2 U B' L2 R D F Rw2 Uw2
*26. *R U' B2 R' L B' L2 R U2 B2 R B2 F2 R2 L D2 U2 R2 D2 L' Fw
*27. *R2 L' D2 B' L2 R' B' U' D R L2 D U B2 L2 D U L2 F R2 Fw' Uw2
*28. *R B' D B D' U R F2 B' R2 U2 D' L' B U B2 L B2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*29. *R2 U R2 L2 D B2 L U R L2 B2 R F2 U B F2 D U2 B Rw' Uw
*30. *L U' R' L2 F B L2 D F B R L D' F2 R U2 L2 R2 B2 D' F
*31. *B2 D L' R U2 B' U' B R2 F' L F' U' D' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 Rw Uw'
*32. *D' F' U B2 R' L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' F' R2 B2 R F U B2 F' R' D Rw2 Uw
*33. *U R B R' L2 D2 B' D U F L R2 B R' D' B F' D F2 Rw2 Uw'
*34. *D2 L' R D' U2 B2 R' U R B' R2 U2 D' F2 L' U B' R' B D' B' Rw Uw2
*35. *L' B2 R2 B' R' L F2 D' U' B F' R F' B R2 U' D L R F2 U Rw Uw
*36. *U' L2 B' L2 B U L2 R' D B2 L D' U2 F' U' L2 F2 L R' Fw'
*37. *R U F D' U' R L' D F2 R' D2 B R B2 D' U2 F2 D' F2 R2 U Rw
*38. *D2 B' D2 L2 U R L2 D U2 L2 D' U B D' L' F' D' B2 U2 B F2 Rw' Uw2
*39. *U B2 F' R2 F B2 L B2 R2 U D2 F L' D2 L2 D' U2 F' U' Fw Uw
*40. *D U R2 U R F B2 D2 F B U' D' B' F L' U R U2 B Rw2 Uw2
*41. *F R' U' R D B D' U2 L' R2 D2 F2 R2 F' D' L' D F2 R2 Fw'
*42. *B D L' D R2 L B' L F' U2 F U2 F2 U' F' B D L2 R2 D2 Rw' Uw
*43. *B2 L D B R2 D2 B' D' U' L2 U2 D' B L F2 L D' F' B R' D Rw Uw
*44. *R' L D2 F B U D L2 U' D2 R2 B U B' D F' B2 L' U' Rw2 Uw'
*45. *B R2 L' D' R B2 L' F U' D2 F R2 L' F2 R' U' F U2 L' B Rw' Uw2
*46. *R D R2 U L' B U F' U2 L2 B F L' R' F' R F2 D F U Fw Uw2
*47. *B' F2 D' F B' U2 R' D2 R2 B' R2 F B' L2 R' B F' U R2 Fw Uw
*48. *U2 B F R D2 L2 R2 U' R L' U2 R B R B U R2 L' B2 Uw2
*49. *L U2 D2 F D B2 L2 R' D B2 U B2 R' D' L2 B2 D B' U2 R' Fw' Uw'
*50. *R' U' R U2 F2 B' D L B U L2 B' F R' D' L2 D R2 L' Fw' Uw'
*51. *B L' R2 U F2 R L F' D2 F U L' B2 U' R B' D' B' R' F'
*52. *F U' L D U' F2 B' L2 B' U' B2 D F2 U D' B2 U' B' U' F Rw2 Uw
*53. *D2 U2 F' L2 B' D' L' U' D2 B2 R2 D B L D L B L F L' U2 Fw' Uw2
*54. *F U2 R2 D' R U D' L2 U' L2 F2 U' L U B F R U2 D' R Fw Uw2
*55. *U L' U L2 U' F2 R B' U' R2 F B' D2 R2 L B' U B' R' Fw' Uw'
*56. *R' B' F' U' L' B2 D' U L2 F B R2 D L' F R2 D' L F2 Rw Uw2
*57. *R' L2 B F2 R B' U' D F' D' B' U' L2 U2 D L' U D' R Fw
*58. *D2 B2 L F U D R U' L2 D2 B' U' F U' F' B L' D' U' B'
*59. *R2 U F2 D' F2 U2 L R' D2 L R2 D F' R F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D U Rw' Uw
*60. *B' R2 F2 D F' U' L D' U' R' D' F U B2 L' F' B' D' B2 L' D' Rw2
*61. *D F' L2 R D2 L U' L' R2 U2 F' R F' L2 D' U B2 F2 R2 Fw Uw
*62. *R F2 U' F' D' F B2 U B' L R2 B2 R U2 F' D' U R' F Rw2 Uw'
*63. *D' R' U2 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 B U' L2 D' B L2 U L' F2 B' Rw' Uw
*64. *D R' U' D2 B' L2 F D' B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L' U F2 L U2 B' D2
*65. *L D2 U F' B2 U F D2 F' L' F' R D U' R' U' D2 F' B' D2 Fw' Uw2
*66. *F2 R L2 U R' L' D' U2 R' B2 R2 L' U2 L F L' R U L2 D2 U Rw2 Uw2
*67. *L2 B2 U2 R' B2 D2 U2 F B R B F U2 F2 R' L2 B2 U' R U' D' Rw Uw'
*68. *F2 D2 B2 F L' R2 F' B D' B2 U F2 U B D2 F B R D' R F' Rw2 Uw2
*69. *F' B D2 B D2 L' F2 D' U' R2 D F' R F B' L2 B' D U Rw Uw'
*70. *F' L2 R' U L2 B' F R' F' B R L2 F2 B' L2 U2 F2 D' U2 R Fw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 F R2 U L U' B' R F' L2 B L2
*2. *U2 B R2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 B2 U2 R2 D L B F2 D U B D' L2
*3. *D' R2 D F2 D U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' B R' F R U' B2 U F
*4. *U2 B2 U2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 U' L' F2 U2 B' R2 U2 L' B
*5. *F2 D2 L2 D L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U R' F' D B U2 L2 D L R2 B F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' L2 D B2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' F D B' L2 R B' U B F2 R2
*2. *F' D R2 F L2 D2 L' F D' R' F2 U R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 R2
*3. *D' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 F2 U' F' D' U F' U2 F' R2 F' L U2
*4. *R' D B2 R L D' L U F' U R' D2 R' D2 F2 U2 D2 L' B2 L' F2
*5. *L2 U2 B L2 R2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 F2 D' L2 U R' B' F L' B U F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 U2 L2 D F2 U' R2 U' F2 D U' R' B D' F2 D2 B U' F L2 F2
*2. *U2 L U2 R2 D2 U2 L' D2 U2 B2 D2 U B D2 L' R2 F2 D' F D2
*3. *L2 D L' F' R2 D F' D F R B' D2 F' U2 R2 B L2 U2 F R2
*4. *F2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 U R' U2 B F2 U L2 U' B2 R2 F'
*5. *L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 U2 L2 U L' B' D U2 R D2 B2 U' L F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 D' L2 D U B2 F2 U' B2 U' F R' B2 D' B' U F' D2 B' D2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 L2 R2 F D2 B' U2 F' L2 B2 L2 U' R U F2 L D B U L U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D B U' B2 L' D' L2 F' D B L' D2 L U2 R' F2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' F' U2 R F' U2 F2 R' U'
*3. *F2 D R2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F D' L U2 R D' L F' U L2 R
*4. *L' Rw2 Fw2 D Fw2 U2 L' R2 B2 F L2 B' Rw' R' B F Uw B' D2 Uw' U2 F' U F2 Rw2 R2 B F D' U B' L Fw2 D B' L2 D Uw R' Uw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' F' R2 F R' U F' U'
*3. *F2 D2 R' D2 R B2 R B2 U2 F2 R2 D F' L F U2 F2 R2 D U
*4. *D Uw2 Fw2 L B2 F2 L2 Rw2 B D' Uw2 Rw R U Rw' F L' F L2 F Rw' R2 Fw D R' D F' Rw2 R2 B Fw2 F2 U' B2 Rw' R2 F R F' L
*5. *Lw2 F' Lw2 Dw2 Lw Uw2 Lw Dw Fw2 F2 Rw Dw2 B Fw2 Uw2 F U' Lw' Rw' R' Fw' L' Bw Uw Rw' D2 U' Fw' L' Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 U R' B2 D' Dw R' F' D' Rw F2 D2 Fw' F2 L' Lw2 Dw Uw' Lw R2 D2 U F2 L D2 B' U' L Uw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' F' R2 F' R U' F U'
*3. *L2 U R2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B' L' R F U R' U' F2 U2 R2 F
*4. *F' L R2 Uw2 U Fw Uw' L R' B' D2 B' U2 L2 Uw2 U2 R' Uw Rw2 Uw2 R' D2 Uw2 L2 Rw' R' D L2 U Fw R2 D2 U' Fw L' F L2 B' U2 B'
*5. *Lw2 Dw R2 D' Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 B2 R' Bw2 Rw Fw D2 Uw2 U Lw2 Fw2 F2 Rw Dw' Bw U Fw2 Rw' B2 Uw2 R Uw2 Bw' Lw' Uw L' Lw U2 B Bw Fw R' Bw U' B Bw L' D Rw' Dw Fw' U B2 D L U B L R2 D' Bw' Uw' L B2
*6. *3U2 2R 2B2 2R' 2B2 D 2D2 R2 2U U' 2B' 2R 2D 3F2 F2 2L2 3R' R2 3U2 2L 3R R 2B2 F' 2D 2L' R2 2U2 U2 R2 3U 2F 3U 3F F' D2 2D' L 3U 2B' 2R U B2 3R' 3F' U2 F' 3U' 2B' 3U' F' U2 2B' 3U2 2R2 2B2 3F2 F2 2L 3U' B 3F' R2 2D2 2L 2D 2U' L 2F' L

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F R F' U' R' U R2 F' U' R'
*3. *U R' D' F2 B' L U' B L F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U
*4. *D R2 Fw' D' U2 B' Rw2 F2 D2 R' D' U2 Rw Uw' Rw F D Rw' U B L2 D U' Fw L R Fw' D R2 Uw2 U' B' F2 D Uw2 U2 Rw R U' Fw'
*5. *B' U Fw2 Dw' B Fw D2 Bw' Rw B U L Uw L' Rw B2 Bw' Rw2 R2 D Dw2 Rw Fw' Dw' Uw' U2 R F' D2 Rw' U2 Bw2 D2 Dw Lw B' Bw' Fw2 R2 Uw' L R B2 Rw2 U Fw Dw Uw2 U2 Bw2 F' Uw2 B' Fw Lw D2 L2 D U2 F2
*6. *2L2 3R2 2F' L 2B2 U' 2B2 L' R' 2U2 L' 2B' 3R' R' F' 3U U2 2B' 2R' B' 2B' 3F2 2R' F2 D' U F2 2D' 3R2 2B 2U L F' L 2R B' 2B 2F 2D 3R' B2 2R' 2F' 2D' 2B2 2L B2 2F2 F 2R2 R' 2F D 2B' F 3R B' 2B2 3R2 2R 2U2 L2 2D' 2L' 3R 2F' F U2 L B
*7. *F 2U' 3L' 3B 2F' 2L' 3R2 2R R' 3U' L' U' 2F' D' L D' B 2B 3F' 2R' D2 2D' 3B2 3U2 U 3L2 3B 2F2 D' 2F2 R2 B' 3U' 3L' 2R' D' 3U' 3F2 3L 3R2 R 3D2 2F2 3R2 3D2 U' 3F D' 3U' 2U' U2 B2 3B2 3F2 L2 R D R' 2B2 3D2 3L' 2B2 3D' L 3L U' 3B' D 2D2 F' 2R D U 2L' 3R' 3D2 2U' 3B' 2R 2D' 2R' F' 3L 2F2 2U' F' D2 2F2 F2 2U 3F2 L' 3U B U' 2R2 D R F2 2U2

*Clock*
*1. *UR0+ DR5- DL2+ UL4- U1- R1- D2- L2+ ALL4+ y2 U2- R6+ D4+ L4- ALL2- DL 
*2. *UR0+ DR1+ DL4+ UL4- U2- R2- D3- L3+ ALL1+ y2 U1+ R4+ D5- L0+ ALL1+ DR DL 
*3. *UR4- DR2+ DL1- UL3+ U0+ R1- D1+ L1- ALL2+ y2 U4+ R0+ D5- L3+ ALL6+ UR 
*4. *UR1+ DR5- DL1+ UL2- U1+ R5- D4- L1- ALL2- y2 U3+ R3- D3- L5- ALL2+ DR DL 
*5. *UR2- DR4+ DL3+ UL1- U3+ R2- D5- L6+ ALL6+ y2 U4- R4+ D3- L1+ ALL3- UR 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L' U R L B' U' L B l' r u'
*2. *L' B R' U L' B L' l b'
*3. *U R U' B' L U B U' l r
*4. *U' R' L' U' L B' U B' l b u
*5. *R B R' U R L' U' R' l' r u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) /
*2. *(3, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -5) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4) /
*3. *(3, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-3, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3)
*4. *(1, -3) / (5, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4) / (4, 0) /
*5. *(-5, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, -4) / (6, 5)

*Skewb*
*1. *R B R B' L R B R L B' U
*2. *B R U' L B R' U R B U' B
*3. *U L U L B L B' U R' L' U'
*4. *U L U R L U' R U' R' U L'
*5. *L U R L' U' R U' R' U' R' U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*4. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F U' R2 F2 U' R F2 R' U'
*3. *R' U2 L D2 F2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 R F U R' D2 F2 U' B2 U L' B
*4. *Rw2 D2 Uw2 B Rw2 F2 Rw2 R' D' L2 Rw2 D' R2 Uw' Fw' R' B' L Uw' U B2 F U Rw B' R' Fw' F Uw Rw2 U Rw R F' L F' Rw2 U' L' R2
*5. *Bw' Dw L Rw2 D U2 Fw F2 Dw Uw' Rw2 Uw2 L' Fw F2 L2 Rw' Bw' R' B F2 U' Fw2 Uw L Fw' Dw2 B' Bw Lw2 Rw Bw2 L' Fw2 D Uw' Rw Dw2 Bw' Fw' Rw' Fw2 U' Rw U' Lw Rw' Uw2 L2 U' B' Rw2 Bw2 Uw L' Lw2 Rw D2 Dw2 Lw'
*OH. *D2 F R2 F D2 B U2 L2 F' U2 R2 D' B R U L2 D L B' F2
*Clock. *UR5+ DR1+ DL5- UL2- U1+ R3- D0+ L3- ALL1+ y2 U3+ R3- D2- L3- ALL4- 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *L' R' B' R B L' U' r' u
*Square-1. *(-2, 0) / (5, 5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)
*Skewb. *L R U L' U B L R' U B' L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *r' b' B' l' b' F L R F' L' R B F' R B
*2. *L R B' F' b B' f' r b F' L B R B F' R'
*3. *f l' r' b' f' l' r' b' r' B' L' R' B F' L B
*4. *L l L' b' B' r' b' f' l' r F' L R' F R B'
*5. *L r b' r' R' F' L l' f' F' L B' F' L' R' B' L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *R' Bw' Uw U Bw' B' Uw Lw L' R U Rw Bw' Uw Lw R Uw' L R Rw' B' Lw' L R' B' Rw B U Bw Rw' U Bw' Uw B' R' Lw' Uw U' Rw L' u l
*2. *Lw U Bw' U R L B Lw Bw' Rw' U Uw' Rw' L' Bw Uw Rw U' Lw' L Uw Rw' R B Lw' Rw Lw U Uw Lw' L' U Uw' Bw' Lw U' L Rw Uw' Lw' u l' b'
*3. *L Bw' U' B Lw R L' Bw U' B' Uw' Bw' U' L Rw' L' B U' R' Lw' U R' B Bw Lw B' U Rw' B U Bw' Uw Bw Rw' Uw' Bw' Uw Lw' Rw L u' r
*4. *B R Lw' R' L Bw R Lw U' L Rw' Uw B U' R' Rw' Lw Bw' Uw L' Rw Uw U Rw R U' Uw Lw' B U Uw' Bw U B' L R Uw' Rw L' Bw' u r
*5. *Bw' U' Uw Rw' Lw' R' Uw' B L' U R Lw Rw Lw' Uw U Lw Bw L' Lw Uw' B L Lw' B' U' Bw L' Uw' Bw' U Lw' B' Bw R' Rw' U' Uw' Lw U' u l'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jun 13, 2019)

2x2 : 4.76, (6.13), 6.10, (4.19), 5.53 = 5.46
3x3 : (17.45), (15.50), 16.55, 15.70,15.89 = 16.05
4x4 : 50.26, (48.64), 54.55, (59.68),55.01 = 53.27
5x5 :
6x6 :
7x7 :
Megaminx : (1:45.27), 1:45.25, (1:28.48),1:33.95, 1:28.76 = 1:35.99
Pyraminx : (7.39), (5.13), 6.55, 5.59, 5.68 = 5.94
Square-1 : 30.42, (35.28), 32.79, (26.57),32.30 = 31.84
Skewb : (11.11), (9.04), 9.91, 10.49, 9.90 = 10.10


----------



## iLarryTheOneLung (Jun 13, 2019)

*3x3 (27.44)*
1. 34.32
2. 25.25
3. 26.83
4. 30.25
5. 25.17

*2x2 (7.26)*
1. 8.31
2. 7.55
3. 6.76
4. 5.13
5. 7.48

I'm restickering my main 3x3 so my solves would be better :/


----------



## SM cubing (Jun 15, 2019)

3x3

13.36
14.21
11.25
14.97
12.75

this could have been better oof


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 16, 2019)

FMC

*1. *R' U' F L2 D' L2 D U B2 F2 U' B2 U' F R' B2 D' B' U F' D2 B' D2 R' U' F 


Spoiler



B' U (D' B2) B2 //222
F2 U2 L F' U L' //223
F U2 F U' //4e (15)

sk: ** B' U * B2 F2 U2 L F' U L' F U2 F U' B2 D
* U' R2 L2 D B2 D' R2 L2 U F2
** L2 R2 F' R F L2 R2 B' R' B

sol: L2 R2 F' R F L2 R2 B' R L2 D B2 D' R2 L2 U B2 U2 L F' U L' F U2 F U' B2 D (28)


----------



## 1234567890why (Jun 16, 2019)

nice comp


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2019)

Results for week 24: Congratulations to dat1asiandude, kahvipelle123, and OriginalUsername!

*2x2x2*(173)
1.  1.29 Khairur Rachim
2.  1.50 Legomanz
3.  1.72 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  1.84 MichaelNielsen
5.  2.01 OriginalUsername
6.  2.03 THowlett
7.  2.05 Puzzler
8.  2.07 Josh5271
9.  2.14 ExultantCarn
10.  2.17 BradyCubes08
11.  2.18 hopelessdove
12.  2.25 dat1asiandude
13.  2.40 Sean Hartman
14.  2.41 DhruvA
15.  2.48 CubicOreo
16.  2.50 PokeCubes
17.  2.52 [email protected]
18.  2.58 thecubingwizard
19.  2.59 lejitcuber
20.  2.65 jancsi02
21.  2.67 Angry_Mob
22.  2.68 Kylegadj
23.  2.70 kahvipelle123
24.  2.77 Connor Yungbluth
25.  2.80 Magdamini
26.  2.82 parkertrager
27.  2.83 cuberkid10
28.  2.86 mihnea3000
29.  2.87 TipsterTrickster
29.  2.87 boroc226han
31.  2.93 GioccioCuber
32.  2.99 Sowrduk
33.  3.02 ichcubegern
34.  3.05 Luke Garrett
35.  3.06 HawaiiLife745
35.  3.06 Nihahhat
37.  3.12 tJardigradHe
37.  3.12 Toothcraver55
39.  3.14 JakubDrobny
40.  3.15 Underwatercuber
40.  3.15 jihu1011
42.  3.17 Helmer Ewert
43.  3.19 AdrianCubing
44.  3.20 aaron paskow
45.  3.24 Michael DeLaRosa
46.  3.26 Cuber2113
47.  3.28 MCuber
48.  3.29 Marcus Siu
49.  3.30 Ontricus
50.  3.34 DGCubes
51.  3.35 Zeke Mackay
52.  3.40 2016LAIL01
53.  3.42 OwenB
54.  3.43 typo56
55.  3.44 JoXCuber
55.  3.44 bennettstouder
57.  3.49 Astral Cubing
58.  3.50 NathanaelCubes
59.  3.52 L1amDaBestest
60.  3.54 Dream Cubing
61.  3.58 skewber10
61.  3.58 BradenTheMagician
63.  3.60 Trig0n
64.  3.64 MrKuba600
65.  3.72 AidanNoogie
66.  3.73 NewoMinx
67.  3.75 Coinman_
67.  3.75 u Cube
69.  3.79 2017LAMB06
70.  3.81 johnstond
71.  3.84 RileyN23
71.  3.84 Metallic Silver
73.  3.88 trav1
73.  3.88 Aleksandar Dukleski
75.  3.89 JMHCubed
76.  3.90 Dylan Swarts
77.  3.91 Jscuber
77.  3.91 qaz
79.  3.92 G2013
80.  3.96 Utkarsh Ashar
81.  3.98 SpiFunTastic
82.  3.99 begiuli65
83.  4.05 Sub1Hour
84.  4.10 Coneman
85.  4.15 Tx789
86.  4.16 DesertWolf
87.  4.18 Keenan Johnson
88.  4.20 PlayFun555
89.  4.22 boby_okta
90.  4.23 Liam Wadek
90.  4.23 TheCube4226
92.  4.25 m24816
93.  4.27 cubeshepherd
94.  4.28 Torch
95.  4.29 Antto Pitkänen
96.  4.33 Ianwubby
97.  4.37 Sixstringcal
98.  4.44 niclas.mach
99.  4.46 weatherman223
100.  4.48 João Vinicius
101.  4.49 Parke187
102.  4.63 Fred Lang
103.  4.64 Rollercoasterben
104.  4.65 abunickabhi
105.  4.73 Mark Boyanowski
106.  4.78 Abhi
106.  4.78 Immolated-Marmoset
108.  4.81 Cuz Red
109.  4.85 Logan
109.  4.85 KingCobble29
111.  4.86 Aadil- ali
112.  4.87 Billybong378
113.  4.97 VIBE_ZT
114.  4.98 Rubiksdude4144
115.  5.10 xyzzy
116.  5.18 tavery343
117.  5.20 BleachedTurtle
118.  5.27 speedcube.insta
119.  5.30 The Blockhead
120.  5.32 VTCubers99
121.  5.33 ligio90
122.  5.34 brad711
123.  5.39 InlandEmpireCuber
123.  5.39 MattP98
125.  5.41 whatshisbucket
126.  5.46 bacyril
127.  5.57 filipemtx
127.  5.57 Infraredlizards
129.  5.62 Phraser_918
130.  5.64 swankfukinc
131.  5.66 sascholeks
132.  5.67 topppits
133.  5.68 markdlei
134.  5.77 revaldoah
135.  5.87 Koen van Aller
136.  5.88 SpeedCubeReview
137.  5.94 Bogdan
138.  5.97 Glomnipotent
139.  5.99 [email protected]
140.  6.02 Moreno van Rooijen
141.  6.05 thatkid
142.  6.06 Cooki348
143.  6.18 SpartanSailor
144.  6.30 Lvl9001Wizard
145.  6.40 Emir Yusuf
146.  6.42 Shadowjockey
147.  6.45 Kal-Flo
148.  6.71 Brayden Adams
149.  6.75 UnknownCanvas
150.  6.88 Sue Doenim
151.  6.94 Kuzniok
152.  7.01 Jmuncuber
153.  7.04 UnknownCuber
154.  7.08 Aman Kamath
155.  7.19 hadofhfo
156.  7.26 iLarryTheOneLung
157.  7.29 Mike Hughey
158.  7.55 h2f
159.  7.57 Bubbagrub
160.  8.24 Petri Krzywacki
161.  8.41 Dhruva Shaw
162.  8.57 Deri Nata Wijaya
163.  8.73 Nayano
164.  9.01 Sonicroux15
165.  9.27 Coolguy28879
166.  9.32 RouxUser_69420
167.  9.54 One Wheel
168.  9.76 freshcuber.de
169.  10.14 Jacck
170.  10.83 pyrasphynx
171.  14.55 Apolo
172.  17.65 MatsBergsten
173.  22.86 Louis_M_Oliver


*3x3x3*(196)
1.  6.72 lejitcuber
2.  7.51 dat1asiandude
3.  7.58 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  7.81 Jscuber
5.  7.88 jancsi02
6.  7.93 Jonah Jarvis
7.  8.13 Khairur Rachim
8.  8.15 kahvipelle123
9.  8.33 tJardigradHe
10.  8.39 hopelessdove
11.  8.74 OriginalUsername
12.  8.87 thecubingwizard
13.  9.14 Josh5271
14.  9.19 RileyN23
15.  9.23 BradyCubes08
16.  9.29 cuberkid10
17.  9.43 milo black
17.  9.43 [email protected]
19.  9.44 Sean Hartman
20.  9.49 G2013
21.  9.66 Ontricus
22.  9.79 Magdamini
23.  9.82 AidanNoogie
24.  9.85 ExultantCarn
25.  9.86 aaron paskow
26.  9.91 Helmer Ewert
27.  9.99 PokeCubes
28.  10.04 THowlett
29.  10.14 NewoMinx
30.  10.17 DGCubes
31.  10.24 Zeke Mackay
32.  10.29 2016LAIL01
33.  10.30 parkertrager
33.  10.30 boroc226han
35.  10.33 2017LAMB06
36.  10.35 mihnea3000
37.  10.36 MichaelNielsen
38.  10.44 jihu1011
39.  10.50 Shadowjockey
40.  10.52 Marco21
41.  10.53 HawaiiLife745
42.  10.56 Aleksandar Dukleski
43.  10.57 Marcus Siu
44.  10.58 xpoes
45.  10.65 JoXCuber
46.  10.69 MrKuba600
47.  10.72 Cuberstache
48.  10.80 Dream Cubing
48.  10.80 DhruvA
50.  10.82 GioccioCuber
51.  10.89 Torch
52.  10.96 Nihahhat
53.  11.01 Sowrduk
54.  11.03 OwenB
55.  11.20 BradenTheMagician
56.  11.32 MCuber
57.  11.33 Kylegadj
58.  11.34 AdrianCubing
59.  11.42 abunickabhi
60.  11.47 typo56
61.  11.52 GenTheThief
62.  11.62 ichcubegern
63.  11.64 Astral Cubing
64.  11.68 CubicOreo
65.  11.69 YoniStrass
66.  11.79 NathanaelCubes
67.  11.81 L1amDaBestest
68.  11.92 Keenan Johnson
69.  12.11 JakubDrobny
70.  12.14 riz3ndrr
71.  12.25 Michael DeLaRosa
72.  12.30 Emir Yusuf
73.  12.32 TipsterTrickster
74.  12.36 niclas.mach
75.  12.45 Logan
76.  12.48 Cooki348
77.  12.54 fun at the joy
77.  12.54 m24816
79.  12.58 Angry_Mob
80.  12.60 speedcube.insta
81.  12.62 Toothcraver55
81.  12.62 Cuber2113
83.  12.66 Connor Yungbluth
84.  12.69 Utkarsh Ashar
85.  12.78 qaz
86.  12.87 Coneman
87.  12.90 trav1
88.  12.99 johnstond
89.  13.00 MartinN13
90.  13.01 OJ Cubing
91.  13.02 weatherman223
92.  13.07 Rubiksdude4144
93.  13.15 Fred Lang
94.  13.17 Liam Wadek
95.  13.34 RifleCat
96.  13.37 Metallic Silver
97.  13.40 xyzzy
98.  13.41 Dylan Swarts
99.  13.42 Sixstringcal
100.  13.44 SM cubing
101.  13.50 whatshisbucket
102.  13.61 SpeedCubeReview
103.  13.64 TheCube4226
104.  13.72 TheNoobCuber
105.  13.74 Underwatercuber
106.  13.78 Mark Boyanowski
107.  13.83 Sub1Hour
108.  13.91 Antto Pitkänen
109.  13.99 skewber10
110.  14.00 SpiFunTastic
111.  14.07 LolTreeMan
112.  14.15 20luky3
113.  14.28 ican97
114.  14.35 u Cube
115.  14.36 KingCobble29
116.  14.52 Trig0n
117.  14.55 JMHCubed
118.  14.74 begiuli65
119.  14.79 Parke187
120.  14.82 Phraser_918
121.  14.85 João Vinicius
122.  14.95 Glomnipotent
123.  15.16 MattP98
124.  15.24 Ianwubby
125.  15.40 PlayFun555
126.  15.42 The Blockhead
127.  15.58 WoowyBaby
128.  15.71 ligio90
129.  15.76 swankfukinc
130.  15.78 Rollercoasterben
131.  15.79 cubeshepherd
132.  15.86 T1_M0
133.  16.00 brad711
134.  16.05 bacyril
135.  16.12 [email protected]
135.  16.12 Koen van Aller
137.  16.16 tavery343
138.  16.40 InlandEmpireCuber
139.  16.48 revaldoah
140.  16.51 Jmuncuber
141.  16.52 topppits
142.  16.54 yovliporat
143.  16.63 h2f
144.  16.68 Aman Kamath
145.  16.72 DesertWolf
146.  16.89 Bogdan
147.  16.97 BleachedTurtle
148.  17.11 Moreno van Rooijen
149.  17.16 redoxxy
150.  17.23 Cuz Red
151.  17.39 Infraredlizards
152.  17.55 thatkid
153.  17.72 filipemtx
154.  17.80 Lvl9001Wizard
154.  17.80 Kuzniok
156.  17.89 VTCubers99
157.  17.91 sascholeks
158.  18.38 xbrandationx
159.  18.48 Sue Doenim
160.  18.52 Billybong378
161.  18.76 VIBE_ZT
162.  18.78 bennettstouder
163.  18.88 elimescube
164.  19.21 [email protected]
165.  19.37 Kal-Flo
166.  19.44 SpartanSailor
167.  19.50 Caleb Arnette
168.  19.96 Nayano
169.  20.34 Apolo
170.  20.43 Deri Nata Wijaya
171.  20.54 Coolguy28879
172.  20.58 Aadil- ali
173.  20.59 Petri Krzywacki
174.  21.33 UnknownCanvas
175.  21.34 Mike Hughey
176.  21.48 [email protected]
177.  21.91 UnknownCuber
178.  23.02 Brayden Adams
179.  23.35 Bubbagrub
180.  23.72 Ciparo
181.  24.27 pyrasphynx
182.  24.54 hadofhfo
183.  24.86 One Wheel
184.  25.23 Rocketcubing
185.  25.71 RouxUser_69420
186.  25.82 markdlei
187.  27.06 Immolated-Marmoset
188.  27.44 iLarryTheOneLung
189.  27.64 Sonicroux15
190.  28.16 freshcuber.de
191.  32.77 znay
192.  37.85 Jacck
193.  38.60 MatsBergsten
194.  48.19 Louis_M_Oliver
195.  51.14 JailtonMendes
196.  56.39 Codanovia


*4x4x4*(124)
1.  29.04 cuberkid10
2.  30.87 dat1asiandude
3.  31.40 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  32.15 Khairur Rachim
5.  32.30 Dream Cubing
6.  33.62 thecubingwizard
7.  34.64 Josh5271
8.  35.62 G2013
9.  36.07 uesyuu
10.  36.45 ichcubegern
11.  36.79 tJardigradHe
12.  37.03 Sean Hartman
13.  37.06 AidanNoogie
14.  37.17 hopelessdove
15.  37.36 NewoMinx
16.  37.56 OriginalUsername
17.  38.28 CubicOreo
18.  38.36 JoXCuber
19.  38.55 MCuber
20.  38.68 Shadowjockey
21.  39.10 jihu1011
22.  39.26 kahvipelle123
23.  39.27 Marco21
24.  39.52 MrKuba600
25.  39.84 JakubDrobny
26.  41.66 DGCubes
27.  41.71 DhruvA
28.  41.94 Torch
29.  42.28 Marcus Siu
30.  42.54 typo56
31.  42.81 THowlett
32.  42.93 boroc226han
33.  43.00 parkertrager
34.  43.08 BradenTheMagician
35.  43.34 Luke Garrett
36.  43.68 Michael DeLaRosa
37.  43.78 abunickabhi
38.  44.42 Keenan Johnson
39.  44.91 xyzzy
40.  45.23 HawaiiLife745
41.  45.46 Toothcraver55
42.  46.09 2016LAIL01
43.  46.19 m24816
44.  46.75 20luky3
45.  47.16 João Vinicius
46.  47.79 trav1
47.  48.50 L1amDaBestest
48.  48.57 Sowrduk
49.  48.61 Ontricus
50.  49.13 thatkid
51.  49.50 skewber10
52.  49.59 Underwatercuber
53.  49.75 aaron paskow
54.  50.35 Sixstringcal
55.  50.46 Ianwubby
56.  50.95 Glomnipotent
57.  51.41 Fred Lang
58.  51.50 niclas.mach
58.  51.50 YoniStrass
60.  51.55 BradyCubes08
61.  51.77 SpeedCubeReview
62.  52.27 Emir Yusuf
63.  52.61 MattP98
64.  52.89 Liam Wadek
65.  53.27 bacyril
66.  53.42 Mark Boyanowski
67.  54.25 TheNoobCuber
68.  55.13 Rubiksdude4144
69.  55.62 begiuli65
70.  55.66 Cooki348
71.  55.75 swankfukinc
72.  56.22 johnstond
73.  57.00 Dylan Swarts
74.  57.30 speedcube.insta
75.  57.41 OwenB
76.  58.26 MartinN13
77.  58.47 NathanaelCubes
78.  58.52 topppits
79.  58.56 Trig0n
80.  59.73 Antto Pitkänen
81.  59.99 T1_M0
82.  1:00.37 TheCube4226
83.  1:00.51 Utkarsh Ashar
84.  1:01.32 Logan
85.  1:01.91 DesertWolf
86.  1:02.15 Cuz Red
87.  1:02.17 tavery343
88.  1:02.56 weatherman223
89.  1:03.13 brad711
90.  1:03.19 Rollercoasterben
91.  1:03.44 BleachedTurtle
92.  1:04.01 UnknownCanvas
93.  1:05.91 Infraredlizards
94.  1:08.03 ligio90
95.  1:08.61 cubeshepherd
96.  1:08.69 VIBE_ZT
97.  1:09.62 bennettstouder
98.  1:12.15 SpartanSailor
99.  1:12.44 InlandEmpireCuber
100.  1:12.66 RifleCat
101.  1:13.65 Kuzniok
102.  1:14.30 Petri Krzywacki
103.  1:15.45 Parke187
104.  1:18.19 SpiFunTastic
105.  1:18.96 JMHCubed
106.  1:20.21 Mike Hughey
107.  1:20.24 Sue Doenim
108.  1:21.29 Koen van Aller
109.  1:26.02 Bubbagrub
110.  1:27.87 sascholeks
111.  1:28.30 One Wheel
112.  1:28.73 Jmuncuber
113.  1:28.75 Nayano
114.  1:30.32 RyuKagamine
115.  1:42.12 VTCubers99
116.  1:49.49 Billybong378
117.  1:51.11 markdlei
118.  2:19.26 Brayden Adams
119.  2:19.95 MatsBergsten
120.  2:22.34 Dhruva Shaw
121.  2:26.68 hadofhfo
122.  2:34.91 Rocketcubing
123.  2:47.42 RouxUser_69420
124.  DNF whatshisbucket


*5x5x5*(73)
1.  1:01.19 Shadowjockey
2.  1:01.43 ichcubegern
3.  1:01.92 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:02.89 thecubingwizard
5.  1:03.04 dat1asiandude
6.  1:03.34 Dream Cubing
7.  1:04.66 cuberkid10
8.  1:05.63 Josh5271
9.  1:07.55 kahvipelle123
10.  1:07.93 Jscuber
11.  1:08.51 Khairur Rachim
12.  1:09.43 OriginalUsername
13.  1:12.67 jihu1011
14.  1:12.96 JoXCuber
15.  1:14.46 Torch
16.  1:14.49 AidanNoogie
17.  1:16.78 NewoMinx
18.  1:17.94 DGCubes
19.  1:18.81 HawaiiLife745
20.  1:20.93 Marcus Siu
21.  1:21.45 abunickabhi
22.  1:21.49 L1amDaBestest
23.  1:23.16 MrKuba600
24.  1:23.40 parkertrager
25.  1:25.15 xyzzy
26.  1:27.22 Mark Boyanowski
27.  1:28.06 CubicOreo
28.  1:28.49 BradenTheMagician
29.  1:28.89 João Vinicius
30.  1:29.34 Michael DeLaRosa
31.  1:29.46 BradyCubes08
32.  1:29.78 boroc226han
33.  1:30.13 YoniStrass
34.  1:30.61 niclas.mach
35.  1:31.88 Keenan Johnson
36.  1:33.12 begiuli65
37.  1:33.43 m24816
38.  1:34.33 aaron paskow
39.  1:35.52 qaz
40.  1:37.27 Luke Garrett
41.  1:39.02 Ontricus
42.  1:41.14 Glomnipotent
43.  1:42.23 Toothcraver55
44.  1:42.66 Sowrduk
45.  1:42.97 Dylan Swarts
46.  1:44.56 Sub1Hour
47.  1:46.74 brad711
48.  1:47.34 swankfukinc
49.  1:47.57 Liam Wadek
50.  1:50.38 MattP98
51.  1:52.66 2016LAIL01
52.  1:57.53 topppits
53.  1:59.16 NathanaelCubes
54.  2:01.14 Rubiksdude4144
55.  2:01.66 Infraredlizards
56.  2:03.64 Antto Pitkänen
57.  2:14.04 weatherman223
58.  2:14.12 UnknownCanvas
59.  2:16.27 Nayano
60.  2:18.63 VIBE_ZT
61.  2:19.76 Emir Yusuf
62.  2:20.99 johnstond
63.  2:22.10 Mike Hughey
64.  2:27.53 One Wheel
65.  2:32.47 Jmuncuber
66.  2:32.92 Utkarsh Ashar
67.  2:36.21 Petri Krzywacki
68.  2:36.78 thatkid
69.  2:42.01 SpartanSailor
70.  DNF skewber10
70.  DNF MCuber
70.  DNF TheCube4226
70.  DNF MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(40)
1.  1:48.56 Dream Cubing
2.  1:56.19 ichcubegern
3.  1:56.95 dat1asiandude


Spoiler



4.  2:01.77 NewoMinx
5.  2:05.88 cuberkid10
6.  2:07.56 Shadowjockey
7.  2:09.00 kahvipelle123
8.  2:14.24 Josh5271
9.  2:16.53 AidanNoogie
10.  2:23.04 OriginalUsername
11.  2:25.84 Torch
12.  2:26.77 JoXCuber
13.  2:28.47 HawaiiLife745
14.  2:29.90 xyzzy
15.  2:31.12 Keroma12
16.  2:33.65 MrKuba600
17.  2:50.38 CubicOreo
18.  2:50.75 parkertrager
19.  2:51.84 m24816
20.  2:56.29 qaz
21.  2:58.91 João Vinicius
22.  2:59.88 abunickabhi
23.  3:07.25 niclas.mach
24.  3:17.80 Ontricus
25.  3:23.97 Dylan Swarts
26.  3:27.44 swankfukinc
27.  3:29.70 fun at the joy
28.  3:36.45 Sub1Hour
29.  3:37.52 Liam Wadek
30.  4:03.58 Antto Pitkänen
31.  4:08.83 One Wheel
32.  4:09.52 Nayano
33.  4:15.06 topppits
34.  4:33.52 Mike Hughey
35.  4:35.84 VIBE_ZT
36.  4:52.33 weatherman223
37.  5:39.11 Jmuncuber
38.  5:58.62 Petri Krzywacki
39.  DNF boroc226han
39.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(30)
1.  2:19.21 Dream Cubing
2.  2:53.02 ichcubegern
3.  3:01.98 dat1asiandude


Spoiler



4.  3:03.77 Marco21
5.  3:04.64 Shadowjockey
6.  3:19.41 JoXCuber
7.  3:20.93 NewoMinx
8.  3:24.78 Torch
9.  3:32.22 kahvipelle123
10.  3:36.43 xyzzy
11.  3:46.09 OriginalUsername
12.  3:51.31 Josh5271
13.  4:00.78 qaz
14.  4:24.08 CubicOreo
15.  4:36.24 niclas.mach
16.  4:38.46 João Vinicius
17.  4:39.04 m24816
18.  4:41.80 boroc226han
19.  4:45.30 abunickabhi
20.  4:58.99 swankfukinc
21.  5:17.18 Liam Wadek
22.  5:18.36 parkertrager
23.  6:13.94 One Wheel
24.  6:26.08 Nayano
25.  6:28.20 topppits
26.  6:47.82 Antto Pitkänen
27.  7:22.68 VIBE_ZT
28.  7:43.31 Jmuncuber
29.  DNF Dylan Swarts
29.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(77)
1.  3.72 Khairur Rachim
2.  4.18 ExultantCarn
3.  4.62 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  4.84 kahvipelle123
5.  5.54 PokeCubes
6.  6.48 JoXCuber
7.  6.69 Angry_Mob
8.  7.47 TipsterTrickster
9.  7.73 DesertWolf
10.  8.46 dat1asiandude
11.  8.51 THowlett
12.  9.09 JakubDrobny
13.  9.24 sigalig
14.  9.28 Marcus Siu
15.  9.97 BradyCubes08
16.  10.36 begiuli65
17.  10.47 Magdamini
18.  11.04 NathanaelCubes
19.  11.19 Coneman
20.  11.24 hopelessdove
21.  11.29 G2013
22.  11.33 aaron paskow
23.  11.52 Sean Hartman
24.  11.53 typo56
25.  11.76 parkertrager
26.  13.00 Sowrduk
27.  13.43 OriginalUsername
28.  13.93 abunickabhi
29.  14.42 Ontricus
30.  15.25 MrKuba600
31.  15.86 2017LAMB06
31.  15.86 GioccioCuber
33.  16.26 Connor Yungbluth
34.  17.04 Dream Cubing
35.  17.13 Torch
36.  24.14 Antto Pitkänen
37.  25.03 Glomnipotent
38.  25.84 Trig0n
39.  25.88 Logan
40.  26.60 yovliporat
41.  27.23 Rollercoasterben
42.  27.55 MattP98
43.  28.49 fun at the joy
44.  28.82 Mike Hughey
45.  29.47 u Cube
46.  29.83 AdrianCubing
47.  30.18 johnstond
48.  30.60 Dylan Swarts
49.  31.62 SpartanSailor
50.  32.32 cuberkid10
51.  32.91 MatsBergsten
52.  33.24 m24816
53.  36.59 Deri Nata Wijaya
54.  36.71 Immolated-Marmoset
55.  37.02 niclas.mach
56.  37.05 NewoMinx
57.  38.37 João Vinicius
58.  43.24 Sixstringcal
59.  46.89 VIBE_ZT
60.  51.52 Fred Lang
61.  55.45 markdlei
62.  1:03.66 Jacck
63.  1:03.81 L1amDaBestest
64.  1:08.78 MCuber
65.  1:16.14 Bogdan
66.  1:19.23 Coolguy28879
67.  1:30.46 ligio90
68.  DNF RouxUser_69420
68.  DNF tJardigradHe
68.  DNF JMHCubed
68.  DNF ichcubegern
68.  DNF h2f
68.  DNF pyrasphynx
68.  DNF Billybong378
68.  DNF One Wheel
68.  DNF vilkkuti25
68.  DNF VTCubers99


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(57)
1.  18.39 schapel
2.  19.51 Andrew_Rizo
3.  21.38 ican97


Spoiler



4.  21.61 G2013
5.  23.09 sigalig
6.  28.72 T1_M0
7.  33.74 Connor Yungbluth
8.  35.19 Equivocal_
9.  35.67 Keroma12
10.  36.53 BandedCubing101
11.  39.76 Helmer Ewert
12.  42.19 typo56
13.  43.16 Sean Hartman
14.  43.19 dat1asiandude
15.  46.32 abunickabhi
16.  48.16 bilbo07
17.  49.07 NathanaelCubes
18.  50.30 h2f
19.  50.57 Last Layer King
20.  51.24 Glomnipotent
21.  55.69 Mikikajek
22.  55.70 Underwatercuber
23.  56.05 Torch
24.  1:03.10 Dylan Swarts
25.  1:03.92 PokeCubes
26.  1:04.53 LolTreeMan
27.  1:04.67 revaldoah
28.  1:05.51 Ontricus
29.  1:09.65 MattP98
30.  1:11.82 JakubDrobny
31.  1:14.73 Deri Nata Wijaya
32.  1:15.91 m24816
33.  1:24.02 niclas.mach
34.  1:25.79 Mike Hughey
35.  1:28.49 MatsBergsten
36.  1:43.56 DesertWolf
37.  1:44.07 brad711
38.  1:49.76 Zeke Mackay
39.  1:51.14 ligio90
40.  1:56.54 NewoMinx
41.  1:56.79 Dream Cubing
42.  1:59.02 JoXCuber
43.  2:13.86 thatkid
44.  2:16.34 fun at the joy
45.  2:23.86 SpeedCubeReview
46.  2:31.20 elimescube
47.  2:44.16 João Vinicius
48.  2:46.24 Sowrduk
49.  2:56.16 Jacck
50.  3:47.62 VIBE_ZT
51.  4:12.78 MCuber
52.  4:19.55 One Wheel
53.  4:51.48 MrKuba600
54.  DNF BradyCubes08
54.  DNF ichcubegern
54.  DNF Coolguy28879
54.  DNF THowlett


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(21)
1.  2:11.79 sigalig
2.  3:02.03 bilbo07
3.  3:19.64 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  4:08.42 typo56
5.  4:15.88 Connor Yungbluth
6.  4:27.38 dat1asiandude
7.  6:23.40 h2f
8.  6:27.30 MatsBergsten
9.  6:35.59 BandedCubing101
10.  7:39.09 Sean Hartman
11.  7:42.96 Deri Nata Wijaya
12.  7:59.01 Dylan Swarts
13.  8:00.16 Mike Hughey
14.  9:22.11 m24816
15.  10:02.73 Jacck
16.  11:55.82 brad711
17.  12:50.64 elimescube
18.  13:47.61 Zeke Mackay
19.  DNF One Wheel
19.  DNF Glomnipotent
19.  DNF ican97


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(10)
1.  3:36.24 sigalig
2.  10:18.73 typo56
3.  12:28.17 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  14:14.50 MatsBergsten
5.  17:50.07 Jacck
6.  34:57.31 brad711
7.  DNF elimescube
7.  DNF Zeke Mackay
7.  DNF Dylan Swarts
7.  DNF bilbo07


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF Mike Hughey
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(19)
1.  43/49 59:40 AdrianD
2.  16/18 58:38 Deri Nata Wijaya
3.  15/16 59:36 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  12/12 46:52 dat1asiandude
5.  18/25 59:39 typo56
6.  7/7 10:26 ican97
7.  10/13 56:20 Last Layer King
8.  9/12 39:36 Dylan Swarts
9.  10/15 1 Sean Hartman
10.  3/3 13:54 m24816
11.  4/5 19:48 BradyCubes08
12.  2/2 3:32 Torch
13.  3/4 22:02 Zeke Mackay
14.  4/6 29:43 Cuberstache
15.  2/3 10:55 revaldoah
16.  15/29 60:00 Keroma12
17.  1/3 28 Coolguy28879
17.  1/3 13:13 elimescube
17.  0/3 25:30 One Wheel


*3x3x3 one-handed*(134)
1.  12.01 Khairur Rachim
2.  12.07 parkertrager
3.  13.76 GenTheThief


Spoiler



4.  14.34 jancsi02
5.  14.52 Nihahhat
6.  14.70 2017LAMB06
7.  14.79 YoniStrass
7.  14.79 Luke Garrett
9.  14.83 NathanaelCubes
10.  14.85 Dream Cubing
11.  14.87 Josh5271
11.  14.87 kahvipelle123
13.  15.24 tJardigradHe
14.  15.35 Sean Hartman
15.  15.36 thecubingwizard
16.  15.39 dat1asiandude
17.  15.41 hopelessdove
18.  15.47 OriginalUsername
19.  15.48 ichcubegern
20.  15.92 BradyCubes08
21.  16.02 Marco21
22.  16.43 2016LAIL01
23.  16.74 PokeCubes
24.  16.89 jihu1011
25.  16.90 uesyuu
26.  17.04 Helmer Ewert
27.  17.46 Magdamini
28.  17.52 cuberkid10
28.  17.52 Kylegadj
30.  17.53 Ontricus
31.  17.75 CubicOreo
32.  17.87 Torch
33.  18.03 HawaiiLife745
34.  18.63 Marcus Siu
35.  18.66 NewoMinx
36.  18.70 milo black
37.  18.73 riz3ndrr
38.  18.75 DGCubes
39.  18.82 Cuberstache
40.  18.98 Shadowjockey
41.  19.09 DhruvA
42.  19.14 Zeke Mackay
43.  19.40 Astral Cubing
44.  19.42 abunickabhi
45.  19.52 aaron paskow
46.  19.67 JakubDrobny
47.  19.74 Sixstringcal
48.  19.89 RileyN23
49.  20.17 typo56
50.  20.23 MrKuba600
51.  20.40 boroc226han
52.  20.59 BradenTheMagician
53.  20.69 Sowrduk
54.  20.85 MCuber
55.  20.93 Glomnipotent
56.  20.98 niclas.mach
57.  21.01 THowlett
58.  21.33 AdrianCubing
59.  21.65 Aleksandar Dukleski
60.  21.86 qaz
61.  23.17 Michael DeLaRosa
62.  23.27 Mark Boyanowski
63.  23.62 MartinN13
64.  23.68 skewber10
65.  23.89 Moreno van Rooijen
66.  24.04 Abhi
67.  24.16 xyzzy
68.  24.48 begiuli65
69.  24.57 T1_M0
70.  24.80 m24816
71.  25.14 João Vinicius
72.  25.16 Cuber2113
73.  25.30 Utkarsh Ashar
74.  25.38 speedcube.insta
75.  26.28 Rubiksdude4144
76.  26.35 Cooki348
77.  26.65 Antto Pitkänen
78.  26.75 Logan
79.  27.02 TheNoobCuber
80.  27.38 L1amDaBestest
81.  27.45 Liam Wadek
82.  27.57 Underwatercuber
83.  28.21 ican97
84.  28.28 Emir Yusuf
85.  28.38 weatherman223
86.  29.22 johnstond
87.  29.43 Dylan Swarts
88.  29.44 Rollercoasterben
89.  29.46 TheCube4226
90.  29.67 brad711
91.  30.25 u Cube
92.  30.87 MattP98
93.  30.90 OJ Cubing
94.  31.72 Parke187
95.  32.23 KingCobble29
96.  32.38 Bogdan
97.  32.41 tavery343
98.  32.61 Fred Lang
99.  33.32 bennettstouder
100.  33.42 Petri Krzywacki
101.  33.93 sascholeks
102.  33.97 InlandEmpireCuber
103.  34.60 swankfukinc
104.  35.07 WoowyBaby
105.  35.25 JoXCuber
106.  35.30 Kuzniok
107.  35.43 DesertWolf
108.  35.66 Infraredlizards
109.  36.32 thatkid
110.  36.33 VIBE_ZT
111.  36.47 SpiFunTastic
112.  36.48 JMHCubed
113.  36.76 revaldoah
114.  38.70 RifleCat
115.  38.97 Mike Hughey
116.  39.56 Koen van Aller
117.  41.08 Immolated-Marmoset
118.  42.63 SpartanSailor
119.  43.97 Phraser_918
120.  44.87 UnknownCanvas
121.  45.98 [email protected]
122.  47.15 Sonicroux15
123.  47.50 VTCubers99
124.  50.16 Billybong378
125.  50.19 Deri Nata Wijaya
126.  50.26 One Wheel
127.  51.62 UnknownCuber
128.  51.63 hadofhfo
129.  52.17 Brayden Adams
130.  54.82 Jmuncuber
131.  1:20.53 Rocketcubing
132.  1:26.31 RouxUser_69420
133.  1:44.82 pyrasphynx
134.  DNF filipemtx


*3x3x3 With feet*(19)
1.  31.07 DhruvA
2.  31.81 tJardigradHe
3.  36.99 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  40.18 HawaiiLife745
5.  41.08 OriginalUsername
6.  41.37 parkertrager
7.  44.37 BradenTheMagician
8.  47.40 dat1asiandude
9.  51.76 niclas.mach
10.  53.61 DesertWolf
11.  55.68 Zeke Mackay
12.  1:21.06 Logan
13.  1:30.48 ichcubegern
14.  1:34.03 One Wheel
15.  1:37.10 Sowrduk
16.  1:50.92 João Vinicius
17.  2:00.17 VIBE_ZT
18.  2:04.24 brad711
19.  5:54.38 johnstond


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(16)
1.  31.56 ichcubegern
2.  51.57 Torch
3.  53.24 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  56.30 speedcube.insta
5.  59.52 JoXCuber
6.  1:00.43 InlandEmpireCuber
7.  1:10.07 tJardigradHe
8.  1:17.89 Mike Hughey
9.  1:23.48 kahvipelle123
10.  1:26.55 L1amDaBestest
11.  1:33.47 niclas.mach
12.  1:39.02 RifleCat
13.  2:16.06 thatkid
14.  2:41.84 MrKuba600
15.  3:03.65 TheCube4226
16.  DNF pyrasphynx


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(42)
1.  26.33 (23, 28, 28) Mark Boyanowski
1.  26.33 (25, 27, 27) Tommy Kiprillis
1.  26.33 (27, 27, 25) Torch


Spoiler



4.  26.67 (26, 27, 27) thecubingwizard
5.  27.33 (26, 27, 29) Kit Clement
6.  27.67 (29, 30, 24) TheDubDubJr
6.  27.67 (31, 27, 25) Shadowjockey
8.  28.33 (27, 29, 29) asacuber
9.  29.67 (30, 28, 31) G2013
10.  30.00 (31, 28, 31) Theo Leinad
11.  30.33 (32, 34, 25) Bubbagrub
12.  30.67 (34, 27, 31) dat1asiandude
12.  30.67 (33, 28, 31) Bogdan
14.  31.33 (37, 27, 30) brad711
15.  31.67 (32, 32, 31) Sixstringcal
16.  32.00 (32, 32, 32) h2f
17.  36.00 (34, 38, 36) Mike Hughey
18.  36.67 (43, 36, 31) Connor Yungbluth
18.  36.67 (34, 39, 37) kahvipelle123
20.  37.33 (38, 31, 43) Ontricus
21.  38.00 (35, 41, 38) RyuKagamine
22.  40.67 (41, 43, 38) Zeke Mackay
23.  42.33 (39, 41, 47) tJardigradHe
24.  50.67 (48, 52, 52) Liam Wadek
25.  54.67 (59, 54, 51) Koen van Aller
26.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) qaz
26.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) CyanSandwich
26.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) hopelessdove
26.  DNF (DNF, 31, DNS) Jacck
26.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) Trig0n
26.  DNF (DNF, 33, DNS) Sue Doenim
26.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) fun at the joy
26.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) aaron paskow
26.  DNF (38, DNF, DNS) JakubDrobny
26.  DNF (46, 38, DNS) WoowyBaby
26.  DNF (40, DNS, DNS) AidanNoogie
26.  DNF (41, DNS, DNS) HawaiiLife745
26.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) m24816
26.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) Cuberstache
26.  DNF (55, DNS, DNS) Dylan Swarts
26.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) u Cube
26.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Billybong378


*2-3-4 Relay*(77)
1.  41.04 thecubingwizard
2.  43.04 cuberkid10
3.  44.01 dat1asiandude


Spoiler



4.  44.91 ichcubegern
5.  48.52 Khairur Rachim
6.  50.10 Dream Cubing
7.  51.84 tJardigradHe
8.  52.33 hopelessdove
9.  53.12 Shadowjockey
10.  53.54 OriginalUsername
11.  53.78 JakubDrobny
12.  53.90 MrKuba600
13.  54.12 kahvipelle123
14.  55.02 DGCubes
15.  55.31 jihu1011
16.  55.44 NewoMinx
17.  55.92 JoXCuber
18.  57.61 aaron paskow
19.  58.52 Marcus Siu
20.  59.04 parkertrager
21.  59.59 THowlett
22.  1:00.34 MCuber
23.  1:00.56 Luke Garrett
24.  1:00.57 boroc226han
25.  1:00.88 DhruvA
26.  1:01.46 Michael DeLaRosa
27.  1:01.55 niclas.mach
28.  1:02.47 Torch
29.  1:02.71 Sowrduk
30.  1:04.32 BradenTheMagician
31.  1:06.40 typo56
32.  1:06.79 Aleksandar Dukleski
33.  1:07.97 Dylan Swarts
34.  1:09.69 Emir Yusuf
35.  1:10.46 João Vinicius
36.  1:10.68 abunickabhi
37.  1:11.44 L1amDaBestest
38.  1:11.98 fun at the joy
39.  1:14.33 Ontricus
40.  1:14.61 m24816
41.  1:15.26 weatherman223
42.  1:15.61 Sixstringcal
43.  1:16.66 begiuli65
44.  1:17.59 Mark Boyanowski
45.  1:17.68 johnstond
46.  1:19.14 Liam Wadek
47.  1:19.92 thatkid
48.  1:23.77 Utkarsh Ashar
49.  1:25.12 Cooki348
50.  1:26.50 Rollercoasterben
51.  1:26.79 Logan
52.  1:27.05 Antto Pitkänen
53.  1:30.00 TheCube4226
54.  1:32.27 Infraredlizards
55.  1:36.18 InlandEmpireCuber
56.  1:36.74 speedcube.insta
57.  1:39.55 Parke187
58.  1:39.91 UnknownCanvas
59.  1:40.11 ligio90
60.  1:40.39 Koen van Aller
61.  1:44.04 VIBE_ZT
62.  1:48.06 Sue Doenim
63.  1:51.23 sascholeks
64.  1:55.67 Bogdan
65.  1:57.79 Petri Krzywacki
66.  1:59.71 One Wheel
67.  2:00.82 Billybong378
68.  2:03.51 Jmuncuber
69.  2:04.68 Mike Hughey
70.  2:04.90 Nayano
70.  2:04.90 [email protected]
72.  2:20.80 Jacck
73.  2:22.35 VTCubers99
74.  2:26.66 markdlei
75.  2:40.06 Brayden Adams
76.  4:07.47 RouxUser_69420
77.  DNF Sean Hartman


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(44)
1.  1:44.77 tJardigradHe
2.  1:48.42 dat1asiandude
3.  1:49.06 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:52.38 Dream Cubing
5.  1:57.03 kahvipelle123
6.  1:57.87 thecubingwizard
7.  2:02.39 JoXCuber
8.  2:02.99 Khairur Rachim
9.  2:04.88 OriginalUsername
10.  2:05.47 jihu1011
11.  2:14.11 DGCubes
12.  2:14.86 ichcubegern
13.  2:15.24 Torch
14.  2:17.78 NewoMinx
15.  2:22.94 L1amDaBestest
16.  2:26.05 Mark Boyanowski
17.  2:26.79 boroc226han
18.  2:28.93 Sowrduk
19.  2:29.07 MrKuba600
20.  2:29.96 abunickabhi
21.  2:30.20 DhruvA
22.  2:32.47 BradenTheMagician
23.  2:41.40 Michael DeLaRosa
24.  2:41.58 niclas.mach
25.  2:47.11 Dylan Swarts
26.  2:50.28 m24816
27.  2:55.47 Liam Wadek
28.  2:56.02 João Vinicius
29.  3:14.47 Infraredlizards
30.  3:28.67 thatkid
31.  3:43.03 Emir Yusuf
32.  3:43.19 johnstond
33.  3:43.87 Rollercoasterben
34.  3:50.86 weatherman223
35.  4:02.84 UnknownCanvas
36.  4:05.01 Jmuncuber
37.  4:18.25 VIBE_ZT
38.  4:21.64 Nayano
39.  4:25.00 Utkarsh Ashar
40.  4:29.07 One Wheel
41.  4:39.23 Mike Hughey
42.  4:45.78 Petri Krzywacki
43.  5:09.57 Jacck
44.  6:56.06 markdlei


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(23)
1.  3:35.39 Dream Cubing
2.  3:52.37 cuberkid10
3.  4:26.59 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  4:30.67 ichcubegern
5.  4:32.35 kahvipelle123
6.  4:33.59 OriginalUsername
7.  4:41.55 JoXCuber
8.  4:42.23 Torch
9.  5:01.43 NewoMinx
10.  5:07.66 MrKuba600
11.  5:17.08 abunickabhi
12.  5:19.85 João Vinicius
13.  5:28.34 niclas.mach
14.  5:42.17 m24816
15.  5:59.14 BradenTheMagician
16.  6:25.12 Liam Wadek
17.  6:38.08 Dylan Swarts
18.  8:24.54 Nayano
19.  8:31.41 VIBE_ZT
20.  8:41.12 Mike Hughey
21.  9:09.88 One Wheel
22.  10:35.68 Jmuncuber
23.  10:58.42 Petri Krzywacki


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(19)
1.  6:44.95 dat1asiandude
2.  7:05.45 ichcubegern
3.  7:50.63 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  7:54.23 tJardigradHe
5.  8:06.37 Torch
6.  8:15.65 kahvipelle123
7.  9:03.93 MrKuba600
8.  9:30.17 xyzzy
9.  9:36.28 abunickabhi
10.  10:22.44 João Vinicius
11.  10:24.03 m24816
12.  10:40.39 begiuli65
13.  11:02.76 BradenTheMagician
14.  11:04.71 Liam Wadek
15.  11:32.49 parkertrager
16.  11:59.38 niclas.mach
17.  15:18.12 Nayano
18.  15:32.46 VIBE_ZT
19.  16:33.75 One Wheel


*Clock*(49)
1.  5.31 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.77 MartinN13
3.  7.08 MattP98


Spoiler



4.  7.33 TommyC
5.  7.36 MCuber
6.  7.60 dat1asiandude
6.  7.60 JoXCuber
8.  8.00 qaz
9.  8.26 cuberkid10
10.  8.88 Shadowjockey
11.  8.98 Sean Hartman
12.  9.11 typo56
13.  9.24 Immolated-Marmoset
14.  9.53 BradenTheMagician
14.  9.53 Torch
16.  9.86 Rollercoasterben
17.  10.46 OriginalUsername
18.  10.75 Luke Garrett
18.  10.75 tJardigradHe
20.  11.79 João Vinicius
21.  11.81 NewoMinx
22.  11.88 niclas.mach
23.  12.02 Rubiksdude4144
24.  12.35 Parke187
25.  12.57 NathanaelCubes
26.  12.64 Tx789
27.  12.69 kahvipelle123
28.  12.72 parkertrager
29.  12.77 InlandEmpireCuber
30.  12.79 Marcus Siu
31.  14.14 2017LAMB06
32.  14.16 RyuKagamine
33.  14.53 VIBE_ZT
34.  14.61 MichaelNielsen
35.  14.86 Dhruva Shaw
36.  15.04 elimescube
37.  15.31 Antto Pitkänen
38.  15.35 ichcubegern
38.  15.35 weatherman223
40.  15.80 Liam Wadek
41.  16.63 Dream Cubing
42.  16.75 Mike Hughey
43.  19.15 Trig0n
44.  20.19 boroc226han
45.  21.57 JMHCubed
46.  29.71 johnstond
47.  34.81 Koen van Aller
48.  36.67 xyzzy
49.  DNF One Wheel


*Megaminx*(61)
1.  38.29 Cuberstache
2.  51.81 Khairur Rachim
3.  55.60 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  56.12 dat1asiandude
5.  59.13 tJardigradHe
6.  1:00.24 MCuber
7.  1:00.62 Sean Hartman
8.  1:00.74 Dream Cubing
9.  1:02.64 hopelessdove
10.  1:04.27 CubicOreo
11.  1:06.21 kahvipelle123
12.  1:06.59 DhruvA
13.  1:07.18 OriginalUsername
14.  1:09.42 JoXCuber
15.  1:10.16 MrKuba600
16.  1:12.39 ichcubegern
17.  1:12.62 Torch
18.  1:13.26 G2013
19.  1:15.25 parkertrager
20.  1:15.51 Mark Boyanowski
21.  1:15.74 HawaiiLife745
22.  1:20.93 Luke Garrett
23.  1:21.60 Astral Cubing
24.  1:26.75 NathanaelCubes
25.  1:29.11 TipsterTrickster
26.  1:30.35 Marcus Siu
27.  1:33.00 BradyCubes08
28.  1:34.32 Cuz Red
29.  1:35.99 bacyril
30.  1:38.06 abunickabhi
31.  1:38.16 m24816
32.  1:38.90 niclas.mach
33.  1:39.23 Cooki348
34.  1:40.08 swankfukinc
35.  1:40.60 aaron paskow
36.  1:43.31 João Vinicius
37.  1:46.84 Sowrduk
38.  1:47.68 TheNoobCuber
39.  1:47.80 Abhi
40.  1:50.94 MattP98
41.  1:56.15 Jmuncuber
42.  2:01.55 JMHCubed
43.  2:04.14 20luky3
44.  2:04.66 Rollercoasterben
45.  2:07.50 Rubiksdude4144
46.  2:09.27 Dylan Swarts
47.  2:13.53 Infraredlizards
48.  2:16.81 VIBE_ZT
49.  2:20.96 topppits
50.  2:30.65 Liam Wadek
51.  2:32.61 One Wheel
52.  2:38.31 Koen van Aller
53.  2:39.00 Petri Krzywacki
54.  2:47.76 weatherman223
55.  3:00.94 bennettstouder
56.  3:11.72 dhafin
57.  3:36.83 UnknownCanvas
58.  DNF AidanNoogie
58.  DNF Metallic Silver
58.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
58.  DNF markdlei


*Pyraminx*(119)
1.  2.52 aaron paskow
2.  2.57 MrKuba600
3.  2.76 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  2.77 JakubDrobny
5.  2.86 tJardigradHe
6.  2.97 Magdamini
7.  3.16 DGCubes
8.  3.21 Cooki348
9.  3.37 MichaelNielsen
10.  3.53 THowlett
10.  3.53 Ontricus
12.  3.55 2016LAIL01
13.  3.59 Toothcraver55
14.  3.62 mihnea3000
15.  3.63 SpiFunTastic
16.  3.65 MartinN13
17.  3.68 MCuber
18.  3.71 JMHCubed
19.  3.75 T1_M0
20.  3.87 Abhi
21.  3.90 CubicOreo
22.  3.91 BradyCubes08
23.  4.09 Trig0n
24.  4.15 dat1asiandude
25.  4.23 JoXCuber
26.  4.44 KingCobble29
27.  4.53 BradenTheMagician
28.  4.58 niclas.mach
28.  4.58 OriginalUsername
30.  4.67 NathanaelCubes
31.  4.69 Sowrduk
32.  4.78 Sean Hartman
33.  4.85 DhruvA
34.  4.87 typo56
35.  4.90 NewoMinx
36.  4.93 kahvipelle123
37.  4.94 Marcus Siu
38.  5.02 trav1
39.  5.13 cuberkid10
40.  5.29 begiuli65
41.  5.32 Helmer Ewert
42.  5.38 Astral Cubing
43.  5.44 João Vinicius
43.  5.44 Liam Wadek
45.  5.48 UnknownCanvas
46.  5.49 Cuz Red
47.  5.56 skewber10
48.  5.61 boroc226han
49.  5.62 Shadowjockey
50.  5.64 cubeshepherd
51.  5.85 ichcubegern
52.  5.88 Dream Cubing
53.  5.89 Zeke Mackay
54.  5.94 Rubiksdude4144
54.  5.94 Billybong378
54.  5.94 bacyril
57.  5.99 RileyN23
58.  6.09 Logan
59.  6.17 johnstond
60.  6.21 Parke187
61.  6.26 [email protected]
62.  6.33 MattP98
63.  6.36 Nihahhat
64.  6.43 HawaiiLife745
65.  6.53 Torch
66.  6.58 Utkarsh Ashar
67.  6.88 bennettstouder
68.  6.94 Emir Yusuf
68.  6.94 weatherman223
70.  6.95 DesertWolf
71.  7.01 Connor Yungbluth
72.  7.13 VIBE_ZT
73.  7.15 Keenan Johnson
74.  7.18 TheNoobCuber
75.  7.61 Sub1Hour
76.  7.62 Antto Pitkänen
77.  7.75 Luke Garrett
78.  7.91 Ianwubby
79.  7.92 Infraredlizards
80.  7.96 Angry_Mob
81.  8.21 Cuber2113
82.  8.26 u Cube
83.  8.38 Aleksandar Dukleski
84.  8.40 InlandEmpireCuber
85.  8.50 Underwatercuber
86.  8.54 Rollercoasterben
87.  8.66 qaz
88.  8.91 tavery343
89.  9.06 Koen van Aller
90.  9.17 Fred Lang
91.  9.35 abunickabhi
92.  9.56 [email protected]
93.  9.61 Brayden Adams
94.  9.79 BleachedTurtle
95.  9.97 Rocketcubing
96.  10.00 Michael DeLaRosa
97.  10.22 Bogdan
98.  10.26 Kuzniok
99.  10.29 Immolated-Marmoset
100.  10.41 Sixstringcal
101.  10.68 Aadil- ali
102.  10.75 topppits
103.  11.37 TheCube4226
104.  11.67 Mike Hughey
105.  12.32 Jacck
106.  12.44 VTCubers99
107.  13.07 Dylan Swarts
108.  13.10 thatkid
109.  13.13 sascholeks
110.  13.91 Jmuncuber
111.  14.65 Sue Doenim
112.  14.69 hadofhfo
113.  15.05 Dhruva Shaw
114.  15.37 brad711
115.  16.47 yovliporat
116.  19.99 pyrasphynx
117.  21.45 One Wheel
118.  32.96 Codanovia
119.  38.99 RouxUser_69420


*Square-1*(77)
1.  7.97 Sixstringcal
2.  9.26 PokeCubes
3.  9.88 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  9.91 Marcus Siu
5.  10.61 dat1asiandude
6.  11.33 TipsterTrickster
7.  12.26 Shadowjockey
8.  12.60 Josh5271
9.  12.63 Kylegadj
10.  13.10 cuberkid10
11.  13.24 Sowrduk
12.  13.36 Zeke Mackay
13.  14.09 BradyCubes08
14.  14.95 DesertWolf
15.  15.01 NewoMinx
16.  15.03 JoXCuber
17.  15.29 MichaelNielsen
18.  15.45 typo56
19.  15.53 tJardigradHe
20.  15.65 MrKuba600
21.  15.75 ichcubegern
22.  16.08 MCuber
23.  16.61 Magdamini
24.  16.74 THowlett
25.  16.86 parkertrager
26.  17.04 Nihahhat
27.  17.12 Sean Hartman
28.  17.25 kahvipelle123
29.  17.52 Sub1Hour
30.  17.73 Keenan Johnson
31.  18.25 Rollercoasterben
32.  18.57 BradenTheMagician
33.  18.96 OriginalUsername
34.  19.29 Dream Cubing
35.  19.36 DGCubes
36.  19.42 Torch
37.  19.45 RileyN23
38.  20.18 skewber10
39.  20.20 T1_M0
40.  20.45 ExultantCarn
41.  20.69 Luke Garrett
42.  20.91 Connor Yungbluth
43.  21.15 boroc226han
44.  21.67 Rubiksdude4144
45.  22.55 João Vinicius
46.  23.22 OwenB
47.  23.46 HawaiiLife745
48.  23.53 u Cube
49.  23.73 Logan
50.  24.15 MattP98
51.  24.75 niclas.mach
52.  25.08 DhruvA
53.  25.66 weatherman223
54.  26.90 bennettstouder
55.  27.85 Immolated-Marmoset
56.  28.23 Ontricus
57.  29.79 VIBE_ZT
58.  31.79 Trig0n
59.  31.84 bacyril
60.  33.02 tavery343
61.  34.40 Infraredlizards
62.  34.44 Antto Pitkänen
63.  35.36 johnstond
64.  38.29 Liam Wadek
65.  38.86 Bogdan
66.  40.64 Mike Hughey
67.  42.37 NathanaelCubes
68.  49.91 InlandEmpireCuber
69.  50.18 SpiFunTastic
70.  52.10 Dylan Swarts
71.  57.10 Koen van Aller
72.  57.62 Billybong378
73.  1:01.59 abunickabhi
74.  1:08.41 Parke187
75.  1:41.96 markdlei
76.  1:49.23 One Wheel
77.  2:26.01 Angry_Mob


*Skewb*(102)
1.  2.69 milo black
2.  2.77 johnstond
3.  2.98 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  2.99 Metallic Silver
5.  3.09 RileyN23
6.  3.24 [email protected]
7.  3.37 MrKuba600
8.  3.38 JMHCubed
9.  3.48 hopelessdove
10.  3.71 NewoMinx
11.  3.83 Magdamini
12.  3.91 Sean Hartman
13.  4.01 parkertrager
14.  4.17 sascholeks
15.  4.24 dat1asiandude
16.  4.25 riz3ndrr
17.  4.27 Nihahhat
18.  4.48 2016LAIL01
19.  4.53 tJardigradHe
20.  4.61 aaron paskow
21.  4.68 João Vinicius
22.  4.85 thecubingwizard
23.  4.86 u Cube
24.  4.91 Antto Pitkänen
25.  4.94 Caleb Arnette
26.  4.96 DhruvA
27.  4.97 OriginalUsername
28.  5.02 Marcus Siu
29.  5.15 Toothcraver55
30.  5.17 Helmer Ewert
31.  5.27 MichaelNielsen
32.  5.28 MattP98
33.  5.41 CubicOreo
34.  5.42 Luke Garrett
34.  5.42 kahvipelle123
34.  5.42 typo56
37.  5.44 cuberkid10
38.  5.67 ichcubegern
39.  5.76 weatherman223
40.  5.89 NathanaelCubes
41.  5.90 Dream Cubing
42.  5.91 Immolated-Marmoset
43.  5.99 HawaiiLife745
44.  6.01 Rubiksdude4144
45.  6.04 trav1
46.  6.05 Shadowjockey
47.  6.12 THowlett
48.  6.23 Trig0n
49.  6.29 Zeke Mackay
50.  6.36 Emir Yusuf
51.  6.41 cubeshepherd
52.  6.50 MCuber
53.  6.51 boroc226han
54.  6.72 Parke187
55.  6.77 BradenTheMagician
56.  6.82 DGCubes
57.  6.84 T1_M0
57.  6.84 JoXCuber
59.  7.13 VIBE_ZT
60.  7.38 DesertWolf
61.  7.50 Torch
62.  7.57 Sowrduk
63.  7.63 Aleksandar Dukleski
64.  7.94 BleachedTurtle
65.  8.23 niclas.mach
66.  8.30 Rollercoasterben
67.  8.43 Ontricus
68.  8.59 Dylan Swarts
69.  8.80 Fred Lang
70.  8.83 Logan
71.  9.18 InlandEmpireCuber
72.  9.27 Utkarsh Ashar
73.  9.50 Keenan Johnson
74.  9.67 Kuzniok
75.  9.77 Quber43
76.  10.10 bacyril
77.  10.11 Bubbagrub
78.  10.16 qaz
79.  10.58 Infraredlizards
80.  10.60 m24816
81.  10.62 abunickabhi
82.  10.66 Billybong378
83.  10.84 Liam Wadek
84.  10.91 [email protected]
85.  11.34 Ianwubby
86.  11.71 UnknownCanvas
87.  11.88 topppits
88.  11.89 Cooki348
89.  11.96 Bogdan
90.  12.83 Mike Hughey
91.  13.30 Sue Doenim
92.  13.67 Michael DeLaRosa
93.  13.78 SpiFunTastic
94.  13.99 Rocketcubing
95.  14.10 elimescube
96.  14.15 Brayden Adams
97.  14.41 Angry_Mob
98.  15.53 Koen van Aller
99.  16.64 hadofhfo
100.  20.57 UnknownCuber
101.  56.16 One Wheel
102.  DNF yovliporat


*Kilominx*(19)
1.  24.20 NewoMinx
2.  27.52 CubicOreo
3.  28.25 Torch


Spoiler



4.  29.35 ichcubegern
5.  30.79 Zeke Mackay
6.  30.88 dat1asiandude
7.  31.02 OriginalUsername
8.  31.55 Dream Cubing
9.  32.44 MrKuba600
10.  39.20 abunickabhi
11.  45.37 Logan
12.  47.24 TipsterTrickster
13.  51.44 VIBE_ZT
14.  1:00.10 Billybong378
15.  1:01.94 Dylan Swarts
16.  1:04.31 João Vinicius
17.  1:10.14 [email protected]
18.  1:26.09 InlandEmpireCuber
19.  2:26.12 One Wheel


*Mini Guildford*(24)
1.  3:32.92 dat1asiandude
2.  3:52.56 thecubingwizard
3.  4:06.97 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  4:15.98 NewoMinx
5.  4:21.26 OriginalUsername
6.  4:26.65 ichcubegern
7.  4:43.44 JoXCuber
8.  4:45.87 kahvipelle123
9.  4:58.28 BradyCubes08
10.  5:04.36 Torch
11.  5:19.08 DhruvA
12.  5:20.59 BradenTheMagician
13.  6:11.93 Ontricus
14.  6:38.99 m24816
15.  6:43.31 NathanaelCubes
16.  6:55.43 João Vinicius
17.  6:57.71 skewber10
18.  7:08.61 abunickabhi
19.  7:11.14 Antto Pitkänen
20.  7:45.33 Rollercoasterben
21.  8:30.50 VIBE_ZT
22.  9:02.11 weatherman223
23.  9:18.44 InlandEmpireCuber
24.  10:46.64 One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(27)
1.  7.92 BradyCubes08
2.  8.38 João Vinicius
3.  10.85 Trig0n


Spoiler



4.  12.67 DGCubes
5.  12.89 2017LAMB06
6.  14.96 u Cube
7.  15.24 Ontricus
8.  17.03 OriginalUsername
9.  17.60 TipsterTrickster
10.  17.77 NathanaelCubes
11.  18.12 kahvipelle123
12.  18.82 Kit Clement
13.  20.52 Zeke Mackay
14.  21.14 VIBE_ZT
15.  21.35 begiuli65
16.  22.52 Dylan Swarts
17.  23.11 Billybong378
18.  23.35 Moreno van Rooijen
19.  23.66 ichcubegern
20.  23.67 JoXCuber
21.  25.01 InlandEmpireCuber
22.  26.55 abunickabhi
23.  28.72 m24816
24.  30.94 RifleCat
25.  35.20 Dream Cubing
26.  37.28 Mike Hughey
27.  47.08 sascholeks


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  17.78 milo black
2.  21.56 Ontricus
3.  33.69 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  40.73 Billybong378
5.  43.11 ichcubegern
6.  53.78 Mike Hughey
7.  54.59 VIBE_ZT
8.  57.63 abunickabhi
9.  58.60 m24816
10.  1:04.69 begiuli65
11.  1:08.52 InlandEmpireCuber
12.  1:15.53 RifleCat
13.  1:44.69 Jacck
14.  7:45.38 One Wheel



*Contest results*(225)
1.  1577 dat1asiandude
2.  1326 kahvipelle123
3.  1323 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1215 ichcubegern
5.  1201 tJardigradHe
6.  1194 NewoMinx
7.  1173 Sean Hartman
8.  1167 Dream Cubing
9.  1143 Torch
10.  1135 JoXCuber
10.  1135 parkertrager
12.  1134 cuberkid10
13.  1097 MrKuba600
14.  1045 BradyCubes08
15.  1027 thecubingwizard
16.  981 Marcus Siu
17.  964 typo56
18.  960 Khairur Rachim
19.  954 Ontricus
20.  917 Shadowjockey
21.  916 Luke Garrett
22.  905 hopelessdove
23.  904 abunickabhi
24.  902 DGCubes
25.  898 aaron paskow
26.  893 MCuber
27.  892 Sowrduk
28.  889 THowlett
29.  888 DhruvA
30.  872 CubicOreo
31.  866 niclas.mach
32.  864 João Vinicius
33.  860 BradenTheMagician
34.  850 NathanaelCubes
35.  832 boroc226han
36.  825 HawaiiLife745
37.  815 Josh5271
38.  779 JakubDrobny
39.  776 Magdamini
40.  754 Zeke Mackay
41.  753 m24816
42.  721 2016LAIL01
43.  720 Dylan Swarts
44.  689 jihu1011
45.  648 PokeCubes
46.  633 Liam Wadek
47.  632 Helmer Ewert
48.  628 johnstond
49.  625 Nihahhat
50.  614 G2013
51.  612 jancsi02
52.  605 MichaelNielsen
53.  598 Michael DeLaRosa
54.  592 RileyN23
55.  589 MattP98
55.  589 Antto Pitkänen
57.  574 begiuli65
58.  566 Toothcraver55
59.  555 L1amDaBestest
60.  551 Sixstringcal
61.  549 TipsterTrickster
62.  547 weatherman223
63.  537 Rubiksdude4144
64.  532 Trig0n
64.  532 Connor Yungbluth
66.  530 AidanNoogie
67.  526 Logan
68.  524 Mark Boyanowski
69.  517 qaz
70.  513 Rollercoasterben
71.  504 2017LAMB06
71.  504 DesertWolf
73.  503 VIBE_ZT
74.  501 [email protected]
75.  499 skewber10
76.  489 Keenan Johnson
77.  480 Kylegadj
78.  476 JMHCubed
79.  475 Cooki348
79.  475 Astral Cubing
81.  473 u Cube
82.  471 Emir Yusuf
83.  469 Aleksandar Dukleski
84.  467 Utkarsh Ashar
85.  466 ExultantCarn
86.  462 xyzzy
87.  452 Mike Hughey
88.  446 Underwatercuber
89.  443 trav1
90.  440 T1_M0
91.  420 mihnea3000
92.  418 Marco21
93.  408 milo black
94.  407 Angry_Mob
95.  404 Glomnipotent
96.  399 Parke187
97.  396 MartinN13
98.  393 AdrianCubing
99.  385 Fred Lang
100.  383 YoniStrass
101.  370 SpiFunTastic
102.  364 Jscuber
103.  360 brad711
104.  359 OwenB
104.  359 InlandEmpireCuber
106.  356 Cuber2113
106.  356 lejitcuber
108.  354 Cuberstache
109.  347 GioccioCuber
110.  342 Infraredlizards
111.  339 speedcube.insta
112.  338 TheCube4226
112.  338 Sub1Hour
114.  335 bacyril
115.  324 bennettstouder
116.  321 riz3ndrr
117.  317 Metallic Silver
118.  313 swankfukinc
119.  312 cubeshepherd
120.  303 Billybong378
121.  299 thatkid
122.  298 asacuber
123.  294 Ianwubby
123.  294 TheNoobCuber
125.  291 KingCobble29
126.  285 Immolated-Marmoset
127.  278 UnknownCanvas
128.  275 Cuz Red
128.  275 GenTheThief
130.  272 Abhi
131.  270 Coneman
131.  270 sascholeks
133.  268 Bogdan
134.  267 Koen van Aller
134.  267 fun at the joy
136.  263 topppits
136.  263 tavery343
138.  239 ican97
139.  234 uesyuu
140.  231 One Wheel
141.  227 SpeedCubeReview
142.  226 ligio90
143.  219 BleachedTurtle
144.  211 Jmuncuber
145.  196 20luky3
146.  195 h2f
147.  194 Jonah Jarvis
148.  187 sigalig
149.  186 Deri Nata Wijaya
149.  186 Kuzniok
151.  182 revaldoah
151.  182 RifleCat
153.  175 Moreno van Rooijen
154.  174 Legomanz
155.  169 Puzzler
155.  169 Petri Krzywacki
157.  165 Jacck
158.  163 PlayFun555
158.  163 SpartanSailor
160.  162 VTCubers99
161.  156 xpoes
161.  156 MatsBergsten
161.  156 OJ Cubing
164.  155 Sue Doenim
164.  155 whatshisbucket
166.  148 Nayano
167.  147 Phraser_918
168.  131 The Blockhead
169.  129 LolTreeMan
170.  128 WoowyBaby
170.  128 Bubbagrub
172.  127 [email protected]
173.  117 Tx789
174.  116 Keroma12
174.  116 elimescube
176.  114 Brayden Adams
176.  114 Aadil- ali
178.  113 Caleb Arnette
178.  113 markdlei
180.  111 yovliporat
181.  109 Coinman_
182.  101 filipemtx
183.  100 SM cubing
184.  93 bilbo07
185.  87 boby_okta
186.  83 Last Layer King
187.  80 BandedCubing101
188.  78 Aman Kamath
188.  78 Lvl9001Wizard
190.  74 hadofhfo
191.  70 Coolguy28879
192.  69 Rocketcubing
193.  67 Kit Clement
193.  67 RyuKagamine
195.  65 [email protected]
195.  65 schapel
197.  64 Kal-Flo
197.  64 Andrew_Rizo
199.  63 UnknownCuber
200.  58 Equivocal_
201.  54 RouxUser_69420
201.  54 [email protected]
203.  51 Tommy Kiprillis
203.  51 redoxxy
203.  51 pyrasphynx
206.  50 Dhruva Shaw
207.  48 TommyC
208.  47 TheDubDubJr
209.  45 Mikikajek
210.  43 Theo Leinad
211.  42 xbrandationx
211.  42 AdrianD
213.  40 Sonicroux15
214.  36 Apolo
215.  32 iLarryTheOneLung
216.  30 Quber43
217.  27 CyanSandwich
218.  20 Ciparo
219.  18 freshcuber.de
220.  10 dhafin
221.  9 Louis_M_Oliver
221.  9 vilkkuti25
221.  9 znay
224.  8 Codanovia
225.  5 JailtonMendes


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 18, 2019)

It’s almost like doing well counts for something! I had results for everything but Redi Cube, FMC, MTS, and 5, 6, and 7BLD and I’m over 1300 points behind @Dat1AsianDude. I’ll add 5BLD in the next few weeks, hopefully, and maybe make an FMC attempt or two. That should make up the difference.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> It’s almost like doing well counts for something! I had results for everything but Redi Cube, FMC, MTS, and 5, 6, and 7BLD and I’m over 1300 points behind @Dat1AsianDude. I’ll add 5BLD in the next few weeks, hopefully, and maybe make an FMC attempt or two. That should make up the difference.


LOL!

There was a time when the participation points were sometimes enough to beat the good people who did few events, but that was when we had about 25 competitors per week. Now that we have over 200 almost every week, the points for doing well way outstrip the participation points. That's why I personally like to judge myself by the Kinch scores, which are at least a little more favorable to people like us. (You're ranked 140th in overall score, but 46th in Kinch score.)

We've talked about modifying the scoring system, but honestly I'm not sure there's a good fair way to modify the system, so I've left it alone. If we ever develop a consensus of a better way to do scoring, I'll consider changing it. But it seems like discussions about scoring changes always head a million different directions, and we never come to anything that even somewhat resembles a consensus.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 18, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> I personally like to judge myself by the Kinch scores, which are at least a little more favorable to people like us.



I like that better! Somehow I didn’t know to look for that.

I would support using Kinch ranks, or saying that participation points scale, so that half of all points awarded (or some other fixed percentage) are participation points.


----------



## Piyush1905 (Jun 18, 2019)

what is kinch ranks


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 18, 2019)

Piyush1905 said:


> what is kinch ranks



Please use the search function. Or even just google it.

https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/all-round-rankings-kinchranks.53353/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2019)

225 numbers in the lotto basket and we pull out number 164.

That means our winner this week is *Sue Doenim!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

